# Juve - Milan: 9 maggio 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (1 Maggio 2021)

Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino

Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45
*
La probabile formazione da Sky

Juve

Szczesny
Danilo
Bonucci
Chiellini
Alex Sandro
Cuadrado
Bentancur
Rabiot
Chiesa
Morata
Cristiano Ronaldo

Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Tomori
Kjaer
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Saele
Calhanoglu
Diaz
Ibra


*


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



La propaganda è già iniziata


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Maggio 2021)

Al 90% purtroppo si perde e si compromette la corsa champions.

MA. 
Ma questa non è una partita, è per la storia, per la posta in gioco, per la presunzione dei gobbi, per l'arroganza di arrivare e prendere il nostro miglior giocatore con una nonchalance da vergogna, perchè il loro status operandi mi fa ribrezzo (vedi paratici nel caso suarez), perchè sono pappa e ciccia da sempre col pizzaiolo.

Quindi non succede, MA se succede godo troppo.
Forza Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2021)

Ah, ovviamente questa partita è persa al 3000%.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2021)

Sarà un altro 3-0 a sfavore, come è successo praticamente in tutti gli scontri diretti.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Forse non la guardo neanche.
Impossibile fare punti la, ma non per la forza della Juventus.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



penso sia più facile fare punti (che siano 1 o 3) contro di loro a torino che contro l'atalanta a bergamo.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



a quanto è dato il goal di dybala? Comunque loro hanno ronaldo diffidato, chissà..


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2021)

ma per la legge dei grandi numeri, su 100 una te la da. speriamo sia la volta buona


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Spero che saremmo più forti dei torti 
perché loro sono impresentabili
almeno il pareggio contro la rubentus 

Ma spaccargli le gambe con una vittoria netta sarebbe il massimo


----------



## kastoro (2 Maggio 2021)

Unica speranza nostra riposta nell'incapacità del maestro Pirlo


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2021)

Partita che vale la stagione. Sia noi che la Juve siamo in condizioni pessime. Non si può perdere


----------



## Hellscream (2 Maggio 2021)

Ascoltate a me, evitate di vedere sta partita e preservatevi il fegato


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2326205 ha scritto:


> a quanto è dato il goal di dybala? Comunque loro hanno ronaldo diffidato, chissà..



Certo


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Maggio 2021)

Partita già sceneggiata. 

Non so voi, ma io ho smesso di guardare questo match negli ultimi anni, da marzo 2012 precisamente. Quando poi ci si gioca giusto giusto qualche piazzamento, non c'è proprio storia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2021)

chi la guarda è un tordo. io non la guardo più dal 2005 sta partita.
era meglio averli tutti squalificati almeno alla 3ultima partivamo da zero. 
oltre a perdere sarà il solito massacro disciplinare.


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Maggio 2021)

Il messaggio mi pare chiaro.
Ronaldo, Bonucci e McKennie diffidati e graziati, punizione dell'1-1 inesistente (era fallo per l'Udinese).

Inutile guardarla, la nostra unica speranza è vincere le ultime 3 partite, 5% di chance.
Ci siamo suicidati con Sampdoria e Sassuolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2021)

Tra l'altro con pareggio e vittoria Napoli si tornerebbe nelle stesse condizioni di una settimana fa, anche il pareggio sarebbe inutile.

Potremmo anche dominare fino al 95° e perderemmo comunque, si inventerebbero qualunque cosa.
La partita più odiosa e insopportabile dell'anno, purtroppo quest'anno capita anche nel momento più sbagliato.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Maggio 2021)

e adesso vedremo che risultato avrà pattuito il nostro AD nei famosi incontri per la supersega


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2327009 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro con pareggio e vittoria Napoli si tornerebbe nelle stesse condizioni di una settimana fa, anche il pareggio sarebbe inutile.
> 
> Potremmo anche dominare fino al 95° e perderemmo comunque, si inventerebbero qualunque cosa.
> La partita più odiosa e insopportabile dell'anno, purtroppo quest'anno capita anche nel momento più sbagliato.



Se arriviamo a pari punti col Napoli ci andiamo noi,ma in caso di arrivo a pari punti tra 3 squadre conterebbe la classifica avulsa e saremmo fuori in tutti i casi possibili,ho già fatto una simulazione,a meno che non si vada a torino a ribaltare l'1-3 dell'andata o bergamo a ribaltare lo 0-3.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2021)

Deve giocare Tatarusanu, abbiamo visto oggi cosa è successo con De Paul, altrimenti vedremo Donnarumma versione finale di Coppa Italia del 2018.


----------



## Baba (2 Maggio 2021)

C’era più gente che ci credeva quando ci presentavamo a Torino con Montolivo Bertolacci e Pioli che adesso.. maaaah. Questa Juve è poca roba e si può battere


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Maggio 2021)

Baba;2327031 ha scritto:


> C&#8217;era più gente che ci credeva quando ci presentavamo a Torino con Montolivo Bertolacci e *Pioli* che adesso.. maaaah. Questa Juve è poca roba e si può battere



lapsus


----------



## iceman. (2 Maggio 2021)

Baba;2327031 ha scritto:


> C&#8217;era più gente che ci credeva quando ci presentavamo a Torino con Montolivo Bertolacci e Pioli che adesso.. maaaah. Questa Juve è poca roba e si può battere



Non quando c'è qualcosa in palio.
Comunque abbiamo buttato punti contro Sampdoria e Sassuolo. 5 punti.
Purtroppo siamo scarsi e sfigati.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Maggio 2021)

Credo sia più probabile far punti a torino che a bergamo


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



toto-arbitro ? il cecchino valeri ? jack o'melly ? maresca ? 

voglia di guardare la prossima scoppola pari a zero....


----------



## Ambrole (2 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2327025 ha scritto:


> Deve giocare Tatarusanu, abbiamo visto oggi cosa è successo con De Paul, altrimenti vedremo Donnarumma versione finale di Coppa Italia del 2018.


Cosa è successo con de Paul?
Che lui ha fatto una partita pazzesca, cos'altro?
Pensi che gli abbia regalato il rigore apposta?


----------



## Ambrole (2 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2327081 ha scritto:


> Credo sia più probabile far punti a torino che a bergamo


Certo, la Juve è una squadretta, molto fortunata, l'atalanta una corazzata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2327105 ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo con de Paul?
> Che lui ha fatto una partita pazzesca, cos'altro?
> Pensi che gli abbia regalato il rigore apposta?



Assolutamente sì, per me se l'è venduta.


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2326975 ha scritto:


> Ascoltate a me, evitate di vedere sta partita e preservatevi il fegato



Dici giusto, ma alla fine la guardo comunque e……..mi rovino il fegato


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2021)

Baba;2327031 ha scritto:


> C&#8217;era più gente che ci credeva quando ci presentavamo a Torino con Montolivo Bertolacci e Pioli che adesso.. maaaah. Questa Juve è poca roba e si può battere



Ma figurati dai. Concordo la Juve sia poca roba, ma c'ha i giocatori di esperienza, c'ha quelli che una partita cosi la decidono, punto. Gente come Ronaldo o Dybala davanti faranno la differenza, i nostri Ibra e Leao no. Io non sono pessimista di natura, ma se portiamo a casa il punto e lasciamo tutto aperto siamo bravi. La corsa alla coppa campioni l'abbiamo inciampata mooolto prima.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Maggio 2021)

Now i'm here;2327100 ha scritto:


> toto-arbitro ? il cecchino valeri ? jack o'melly ? maresca ?
> 
> voglia di guardare la prossima scoppola pari a zero....



Valeri - ultima stagione (credo), ha la possibilita di farla grossa....e non sarebbe la prima volta.
Orsato
Fabbri
Giacomelli
Uno di questi e al VAR Banti o Mazzoleni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2021)

Non c'entra una mazza col topic ma ho appena visto Sheva da Fazio e mi è scesa una lacrimuccia, altro che i cessi tipo Leao o Calhanoglu che abbiamo oggi.
Io lo farei giocare con i ladri anche a 50 anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2327130 ha scritto:


> Non c'entra una mazza col topic ma ho appena visto Sheva da Fazio e mi è scesa una lacrimuccia, altro che i cessi tipo Leao o Calhanoglu che abbiamo oggi.
> Io lo farei giocare con i ladri anche a 50 anni.



Lo Zar li avrebbe arati da solo.


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2327123 ha scritto:


> Valeri - ultima stagione (credo), ha la possibilita di farla grossa....e non sarebbe la prima volta.
> Orsato
> Fabbri
> Giacomelli
> Uno di questi e al VAR Banti o Mazzoleni



Uno dei primi due


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo è successo il peggio: ci si gioca tutta la stagione in una partita, e contro la fogna.
Uno scontro talmente diretto che lo considero un preliminare di champions.

In teoria sarebbe anche affascinante, dato che nessuna delle due squadre può assolutamente giocare per il pareggio, rischiando di venire beffate entrambe da Napoli e Lazio. 
(la Juventus per giunta ha Sassuolo e Inter dopo. Rischia davvero di rimanere fuori)

Quindi sarà battaglia apertissima.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Maggio 2021)

partita fondamentale anche se credo che arriveremo a giocarci tutto con l'atalanta

nel senso che all'ultima non saremo ancora ne matematicamente sicuri della champions ne matematicamente fuori...speriamo che loro siano già qualificati (tanto non credo sarà su di loro la corsa..)


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2327121 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati dai. Concordo la Juve sia poca roba, ma c'ha i giocatori di esperienza, c'ha quelli che una partita cosi la decidono, punto. Gente come Ronaldo o Dybala davanti faranno la differenza, i nostri Ibra e Leao no. Io non sono pessimista di natura, ma se portiamo a casa il punto e lasciamo tutto aperto siamo bravi. La corsa alla coppa campioni l'abbiamo inciampata mooolto prima.



Ma infatti. Se concediamo a Dybala e Ronaldo le occasioni che abbiamo concesso a Lapadula e Iago Falque ragazzi, questi ci asfaltano anche se fanno ridere.

Noi concediamo troppo, occasioni talmente nitide che giusto gli attaccanti mediocri delle ultime in classifica possono sbagliare. Infatti, basta un Correa o un Berardi per massacrarci.

Purtroppo da tempo i nostri avversari hanno visto i nostri punti deboli, non non ci siamo adattati ne tantomeno siamo cresciuti, siamo rimasti quello che eravamo. Una volta che ci hanno preso le misure, basta un minimo di qualità offensiva per distruggerci.

E non ho detto batterci, badate bene, ho detto distruggerci, perchè quelle che concediamo sono imbarcate vere e proprie.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Maggio 2021)

penso che ci batteranno, lo metto già in preventivo. A quel punto dobbiamo vincere le due con Torino e Cagliari sperando in qualche passo falso delle altre, per arrivare a Bergamo all'ultima con qualche speranza di essere tra le prime 4. Spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi, ma penso andrà così.


----------



## kipstar (3 Maggio 2021)

mi pare evidente che partiamo sfavoriti. non siamo in condizioni fisiche ottimali....e sbagliamo davanti alla porta occasioni incredibili che i loro invece metterebbero ad occhi chiusi in porta.....
loro sono veramente pessimi.....giocano male e peggio di noi.....però hanno dalla loro l'esperienza e gente che fa veramente la differenza.....
hanno giocato male tutto l'anno....anche contro di noi all'andata e hanno vinto comunque 3 a 1.....
non la vedo bene.... spero che napoli e lazio inciampino ancora....


----------



## davidelynch (3 Maggio 2021)

Molto più importanti Spezia Napoli e Viola Lazio che si giocheranno prima, se pareggiano o perdono entrambe sarà tutt'altra partita.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2021)

Dobbiamo sperare che Lazio e Napoli facciano delle pirlate a Firenze e La Spezia, altrimenti figurarsi di vincere a Torino. Ma quando mai.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Maggio 2021)

davidelynch;2327292 ha scritto:


> Molto più importanti Spezia Napoli e Viola Lazio che si giocheranno prima, se pareggiano o perdono entrambe sarà tutt'altra partita.



sullo spezia poche speranze, quasi nulle direi, Fiorentina-Lazio potrebbe essere combattuta


----------



## Walker (3 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2326991 ha scritto:


> chi la guarda è un tordo. io non la guardo più dal 2005 sta partita.
> era meglio averli tutti squalificati almeno alla 3ultima partivamo da zero.
> oltre a perdere sarà il solito massacro disciplinare.


Io non potrò vederla causa lavoro, al massimo sentirò qualcosa alla radio, altrimenti, sarò anche tordo, ma la vedrei comunque, come sempre.
Ognuno è libero di far ciò che vuole, ma io penso che, tanto per fare qualche esempio, i tordi siano quelli che eventualmente avessero deliberatamente scelto di non vedere la partita il 23 dicembre 2016 a Doha oppure nel luglio scorso, col fantastico 4-2 in rimonta.
Soddisfazioni che non hanno prezzo.


----------



## Simo98 (3 Maggio 2021)

Già di per se Milan-Juve è LA partita che o perdiamo meritatamente o ci fanno perdere comunque (tranne lo scorso 4-2 ma avremmo battuto pure il Real in quel periodo)
Se a questo ci aggiungiamo che contro le big ormai perdiamo 3-0...
Risultato già scritto e Atalanta Napoli hanno due amichevoli
Domenica sera alle 23 ci sarà da piangere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2327199 ha scritto:


> partita fondamentale anche se credo che arriveremo a giocarci tutto con l'atalanta
> 
> nel senso che all'ultima non saremo ancora ne matematicamente sicuri della champions ne matematicamente fuori...speriamo che loro siano già qualificati (tanto non credo sarà su di loro la corsa..)



Io spero invece di arrivare all'ultima giornata e buttare i bergamaschi fuori dal treno Champions.
Sogno impossibile eh,ma mai dire mai...

Magari stavolta con qualche saltello di Pioli all'indirizzo dell'Atalanta,giusto per ricambiare il favore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2327300 ha scritto:


> sullo spezia poche speranze, quasi nulle direi, Fiorentina-Lazio potrebbe essere combattuta



Così come Napoli-Cagliari,eh ? 

Anche contro lo spezia non sarà una passeggiata per il Napoli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2327370 ha scritto:


> Già di per se Milan-Juve è LA partita che o perdiamo meritatamente o ci fanno perdere comunque (tranne lo scorso 4-2 ma avremmo battuto pure il Real in quel periodo)
> Se a questo ci aggiungiamo che contro le big ormai perdiamo 3-0...
> Risultato già scritto e Atalanta Napoli hanno due amichevoli
> Domenica sera alle 23 ci sarà da piangere



Nonostante la qualita pessima di alcune rose in questi anni, nelli scontri con la Juventus c'e stata una miriade di sbagli arbitrali a senso unico:
- Il rigore per gioco di mano di De Sciglio a Torino a tempo scaduto
- Il rigore per gioco di mano di Calabria che era rivolto di spalle a Ronaldo, anche questo a tempo praticamente scaduto
- La mancata espulsione di Betancur in questa stagione
- Valeri che ha ammonito tutti diffidati prima di una semifinale di Coppa Italia
- Il mancato rigore per fallo di mano di Alex Sandro

Tutte decisioni incredibili, tutte contro la stessa squadra. E qui parliamo solo di cose evidenti, non della gestione della partita con Dybala che riceve fallo ad ogni tuffo ecc.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2021)

Walker;2327364 ha scritto:


> Io non potrò vederla causa lavoro, al massimo sentirò qualcosa alla radio, altrimenti, sarò anche tordo, ma la vedrei comunque, come sempre.
> Ognuno è libero di far ciò che vuole, ma io penso che, tanto per fare qualche esempio, i tordi siano quelli che eventualmente avessero deliberatamente scelto di non vedere la partita il 23 dicembre 2016 a Doha oppure nel luglio scorso, col fantastico 4-2 in rimonta.
> Soddisfazioni che non hanno prezzo.



quella di doha l'ho vista, in campionato risparmio il fegato. 9 volte su 10 è una strategia che premia.


----------



## Mika (3 Maggio 2021)

La scorsa stagione vincemmo 4-2 al ritorno recuperando un 0-2. Ma eravamo in formissima e la Juventus aveva la testa alla CL e con lo scudetto in tasca. Sto giro rischiano di finire fuori dalla CL del prossimo anno, quindi immagino che il sistema farà di tutto per farli vincere e il rigore dell'allora 2-1 non ce lo daranno mai quest'anno.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Maggio 2021)

dobbiamo fare un minimo di 4 goal per vincerla, loro partono da rigoretto+goal di Chiesa+ $rumma


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2021)

Dopo quello che ho visto in Udinese-Juventus, domenica non guarderò assolutamente la partita. E' palese a tutti che la Juventus deve entrare per forza in Champions altrimenti veramente rischia il tracollo economico.


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Maggio 2021)

Quando escono le designazioni arbitrali?


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2021)

Miracle1980;2328320 ha scritto:


> Quando escono le designazioni arbitrali?



solitamente il giovedì entro l'orario di pranzo


----------



## Zenos (4 Maggio 2021)

Dopo che chiffi non ne ha ammonito mezzo e Paratici è stato graziato dopo gli insulti all'arbitro qual è il prossimo step?


----------



## Walker (4 Maggio 2021)

Zenos;2328375 ha scritto:


> Dopo che chiffi non ne ha ammonito mezzo e Paratici è stato graziato dopo gli insulti all'arbitro qual è il prossimo step?


Il prossimo step sarà l' irruzione in campo dell' agnellino monociglio con doppio ceffone all' arbitro per non aver concesso una rimessa da metà campo alla sua banda di ladroni.


----------



## Zenos (4 Maggio 2021)

Walker;2328574 ha scritto:


> Il prossimo step sarà l' irruzione in campo dell' agnellino monociglio con doppio ceffone all' arbitro per non aver concesso una rimessa da metà campo alla sua banda di ladroni.



O più semplicemente Valeri ad arbitrarci con Mazzoleni var


----------



## Walker (5 Maggio 2021)

Zenos;2328576 ha scritto:


> O più semplicemente Valeri ad arbitrarci con Mazzoleni var


Può essere, ma tanto qualunque sia la combo arbitrale, fa sempre parte della stessa combriccola...sarebbe meglio uno staff estero, magari di quelli col bidone della spazzatura al posto del cuore...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2021)

Mi aspetto una partita da ufficio inchieste.
La juve se non arriva in champions fallisce o quasi.
Questa partita per loro pesa più di uno scontro scudetto degli scorsi anni.
Sarà una partita per fegati forti.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2328627 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto una partita da ufficio inchieste.
> La juve se non arriva in champions fallisce o quasi.
> Questa partita per loro pesa più di uno scontro scudetto degli scorsi anni.
> Sarà una partita per fegati forti.



O vinciamo bene, o vinciamo al 90°.

Altrimenti, in caso di partita combattuta sarà dura battere il potere mafioso.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2328640 ha scritto:


> O vinciamo bene, o vinciamo al 90°.
> 
> Altrimenti, in caso di partita combattuta sarà dura battere il potere mafioso.



Possiamo anche vincere eh, sia chiaro.
Ma dobbiamo battere 11 avversari + 5-6 arbitri.
Siamo in vistosa inferiorità numerica.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2328627 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto una partita da ufficio inchieste.
> La juve se non arriva in champions fallisce o quasi.
> Questa partita per loro pesa più di uno scontro scudetto degli scorsi anni.
> Sarà una partita per fegati forti.



Per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo sono combattuto se guardarla o meno.

Secondo me ci prendiamo un'altra imbarcata, oltre alle ingiustizie arbitrali quasi scontate. Dovessi scommettere, noi 3 goal li prendiamo sicuri, da giocare alla SNAI proprio.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328646 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo sono combattuto se guardarla o meno.
> 
> Secondo me ci prendiamo un'altra imbarcata, oltre alle ingiustizie arbitrali quasi scontate. Dovessi scommettere, noi 3 goal li prendiamo sicuri, da giocare alla SNAI proprio.



Ma come fai a non guardarla, dai.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2328659 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a non guardarla, dai.



No infatti, alla fine sono come un drogato e non ne faro a meno... come sempre.

Ma ho brutte sensazioni davvero, temo un'altra imbarcata come contro Lazio e Atalanta.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328646 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo sono combattuto se guardarla o meno.
> 
> Secondo me ci prendiamo un'altra imbarcata, oltre alle ingiustizie arbitrali quasi scontate. Dovessi scommettere, noi 3 goal li prendiamo sicuri, da giocare alla SNAI proprio.



Nemmeno quotato il gol di dybala che prende il tempo a romagnoli e la palla gli passa tra le gambe.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328646 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo sono combattuto se guardarla o meno.
> 
> Secondo me ci prendiamo un'altra imbarcata, oltre alle ingiustizie arbitrali quasi scontate. Dovessi scommettere, noi 3 goal li prendiamo sicuri, da giocare alla SNAI proprio.



Io mi godrò comunque l'attesa di una partita cosi importante.
Dopo la sconfitta cadrò in depressione come successo dopo lazio-milan.
Tutto sommato esistono tifosi più sfortunati di noi...
Ormai mi sono abituato alla nostra decadenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2328713 ha scritto:


> Io mi godrò comunque l'attesa di una partita cosi importante.
> Dopo la sconfitta cadrò in depressione come successo dopo lazio-milan.
> Tutto sommato esistono tifosi più sfortunati di noi...
> Ormai mi sono abituato alla nostra decadenza.



chi?

noi va be abbiamo i ricordi ma adesso come adesso siamo la nobile che non riesce a rialzarsi e non c'è situazione peggiore. l'unica cosa buona è che ormai c'è l'accettazione e la rassegnazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2328747 ha scritto:


> chi?
> 
> noi va be abbiamo i ricordi ma adesso come adesso siamo la nobile che non riesce a rialzarsi e non c'è situazione peggiore. l'unica cosa buona è che ormai c'è l'accettazione e la rassegnazione.



Come chi?
Io sono un classe 78 e se la matematica non è un'opinione un tifoso bianconero si dovrebbe reincarnare parecchie volte prima di poter godere quanto me che qualche champions l'ho vista.
Tutto possiamo dire tranne che non abbiamo goduto.


----------



## Baba (5 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2328770 ha scritto:


> Come chi?
> Io sono un classe 78 e se la matematica non è un'opinione un tifoso bianconero si dovrebbe reincarnare parecchie volte prima di poter godere quanto me che qualche champions l'ho vista.
> Tutto possiamo dire tranne che non abbiamo goduto.



Io sono un classe 94, ho gia molti capelli bianchi e ricordo 2 scudetti e 2 Champions. Solo in un caso ero abbastanza grande da poter uscire a festeggiare con gli amici. Una sofferenza infinita...


----------



## Walker (5 Maggio 2021)

Beh ragazzi ed io che sono del 62 allora? Oggettivamente ero troppo piccolo per ricordarmi di quelle degli anni 60, ma dopo la vittoria dell'89 ricordo come adesso una prima tirata fuoriscala con la Yamaha FZ 750 in Piazza Duomo a Treviso tra la folla festante...roba da ritiro patente immediato...bei tempi &#129392;


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2328659 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a non guardarla, dai.



Io non la guarderò.
Guardando la classifica al termine della giornata deciderò se guardare le ultime 3 giornate.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2021)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Tomori (Romagnoli)
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Saele
Calhanoglu
Rebic (Leao)
Ibrahimovic

Nella Juve ballottaggio Dybala Morata. Chiesa recuperato ma non dovrebbe giocae dal primo minuto

*


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328800 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Questa sarebbe la nostra squadra titolare.
Peccato che molti siano fuori forma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2021)

Baba;2328775 ha scritto:


> Io sono un classe 94, ho gia molti capelli bianchi e ricordo 2 scudetti e 2 Champions. Solo in un caso ero abbastanza grande da poter uscire a festeggiare con gli amici. Una sofferenza infinita...



sono dell'85. a 12 anni pensavo fosse impossibile vedere la mia squadra vincere la coppa.
dicevo già è difficile qualificarsi poi con tutte ste partite vai fuori prima o poi..
poi a 18 l'abbiamo vinta. 
prima o poi ritorneremo. abbi fede. 

ma non ancora, non ancora...


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328800 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328800 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2328866 ha scritto:


> sono dell'85. a 12 anni pensavo fosse impossibile vedere la mia squadra vincere la coppa.
> dicevo già è difficile qualificarsi poi con tutte ste partite vai fuori prima o poi..
> poi a 18 l'abbiamo vinta.
> prima o poi ritorneremo. abbi fede.
> ...


Per tornare a vincere la coppa il Milan ha acquistato nel giro di pochi anni Shevchenko, Rui Costa, Pirlo, Seedorf, Nesta, Inzaghi. A parte Pirlo e Seedorf, Sheva capocannoniere di Champions già inseguito dai club migliori di Europa, Rui Costa era il secondo miglior trequartista al mondo quando lo abbiamo ingaggiato (secondo solo a Zidane), Inzaghi prelevato dalla Juve, Nesta il migliore centrale del mondo. Per prendere giocatori del genere oggi, servirebbero 500 milioni di euro e forse manco bastano... 
Mettiamoci comodi, con Idiott non ci avvicineremo manco per sbaglio a uno solo di quei giocatori di quel livello, c&#8217;è da pregare in ginocchio che se ne vadano presto.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328800 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...




*La designazione arbitrale. Valeri e Calvarese VAR QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/valeri-e-calvarese-per-juve-milan-vt102909.html#post2329337


----------



## kipstar (6 Maggio 2021)

ancora lui ? ancora ?


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Maggio 2021)

kipstar;2329349 ha scritto:


> ancora lui ? ancora ?



Se non ora, quando? (Cit.)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329340 ha scritto:


> *La designazione arbitrale. Valeri e Calvarese VAR QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/valeri-e-calvarese-per-juve-milan-vt102909.html#post2329337



ahahaha come ho scritto e previsto in tempi non sospetti. Che gestione ridicola. Il calcio italiano é peggio della mafia.

02.05.



Tifoso Di Tastiera;2327123 ha scritto:


> Valeri - ultima stagione (credo), ha la possibilita di farla grossa....e non sarebbe la prima volta.
> Orsato
> Fabbri
> Giacomelli
> Uno di questi e al VAR Banti o Mazzoleni



Ci sara una ladrata epica.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2021)

Le formazioni dalla GDS






_*
La designazione arbitrale. Valeri e Calvarese VAR QUI -) *_https://www.milanworld.net/valeri-e-...ml#post2329337


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



come si fa a lasciar fuori tomori? dai su cavoloo


----------



## Victorss (6 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2329416 ha scritto:


> come si fa a lasciar fuori tomori? dai su cavoloo



Se Romagnoli viene uccellato come sempre da Dybala in velocità o da chiesa Pioli è un *********. Gli voglio bene ma lo dico adesso.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329340 ha scritto:


> *La designazione arbitrale. Valeri e Calvarese VAR QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/valeri-e-calvarese-per-juve-milan-vt102909.html#post2329337



Occorre predisporsi a questa partita esattamente come per la visione di un film horror.
Si sa che i protagonisti saranno massacrati, torturati e uccisi... l'interesse è solo nel sapere come e quando.
Così guarderò la partita e il mio fegato sarà salvo.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


Se non fa giocareTomori è un allenatore, che non capisce ,e corregge i propri errori.

Una altra bella piellata c'è la meritiamo.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



la peggior coppia di centrali da schierare in questa situazione


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2021)

Victorss;2329421 ha scritto:


> Se Romagnoli viene uccellato come sempre da Dybala in velocità o da chiesa Pioli è un *********. Gli voglio bene ma lo dico adesso.



sai già che avverrà.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329340 ha scritto:


> *La designazione arbitrale. Valeri e Calvarese VAR QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/valeri-e-calvarese-per-juve-milan-vt102909.html#post2329337[/QUOTE9]
> 
> Finita.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finita.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2021)

Come sempre ci squaglieremo e prenderemo i soliti 3-4 gol


----------



## Victorss (6 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2329433 ha scritto:


> sai già che avverrà.



Do al mister il beneficio del dubbio, magari in allenamento Romagnoli ha fatto vedere che è in formissima. Poi però come sempre sarà il campo a parlare e se Romagnoli viene uccellato come succede puntualmente il mister è un *********.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partita inutile, se andiamo in Champions continueremo con Pioli, senza Champions lo stesso.
Non c'è volontà di migliorarsi e nessuna ambizione.
Meglio così, guarderò la partita con un animo più sereno e dimesso.


----------



## kipstar (7 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi aspetto una grande partita da theo.....all'andata chiesa lo ha veramente messo all'angolo....


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vincerà di nuovo chiesa, come all'andata.
Nemmeno quotato.

Purtroppo la differenza tra chi prende i forti e chi fa le scommesse è palese e poi il conto si paga sul campo.


----------



## First93 (7 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Io non so chi dei nostri può buttarla dentro, perchè a parte una netta superiorità al centro del campo, avremo Ibra tartassato dal macellaio ed esterni che non saltano l'uomo a parte Theo in ripartenza. All'andata abbiamo provato con i tiri a distanza e szczesny li ha presi tutti, palle inattive non ne parliamo e come al solito speriamo nei rigori. Loro invece avranno cuadrado e chiesa che ci faranno malissimo, per non parlare di morata o ronaldo che si mangeranno Romagnoli a colazione.

Guarderò comunque la partita, anche se so già che finirà male per noi...


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329415 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non è meglio mettere Rebic contro Cuadrato e Danilo? Tomori al posto di Romagna? 

Preghiamo perché a duelli siamo sfavoriti ovunque tranne forse nei due di cc


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Spero nella partita perfetta
Così quel corrotto sarà impossibilitato nel condizionare il match

Auguro tutto il peggio a Rizzoli e la sua banda gobbotti

Giocheranno Rebic preservato contro il Benevento
e tomori oramai è un titolare dai...


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2021)

Spero in Tomori e Rebic, sarebbe la formazione titolare.
Dobbiamo vincere assolutamente. 
Mi aspetto tanto dai nostri big (o presunti tali), quindi Ibra, Theo, Kessie, Calhanoglu e Dollarumma. Sono i primi a dover fare la differenza


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2021)

Le formazioni da Sky, che conferma il 4-4-4


----------



## wildfrank (8 Maggio 2021)

Pensate se la Juve si qualificasse alla CL a nostre spese e poi la buttassero fuori per la faccenda Super League...sarebbe apoteosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330122 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky, che conferma il 4-4-4



Praticamente nella formazione della juve mancano :
-terna arbitrale;
-quarto uomo;
-i due sicari al var;
-donnarumma.

Giocheremo in 10 vs 18.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



in questa partita serve grinta,corsa cattiveria.. leggo che pioli ha provato il 4411 con diaz trq e chala esterno. sarebbe da pazzi, sia perchè si lascia ibra sempre solo, sia perchè manca la corsa di rebic sulla fascia sia perchè si costringe chala difendere su chiesa/cuadrado


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2021)

Ricordiamo chi sono gli unici a non aver vinto allo Juventus Stadium


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2021)

Quando il Milan inizia a fare cambi modulo finisce sempre peggio.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2021)

*La probabile formazione da Sky

Juve

Szczesny
Danilo
Bonucci
Chiellini
Alex Sandro
Cuadrado
Bentancur
Rabiot
Chiesa
Morata
Cristiano Ronaldo

Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Tomori
Kjaer
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Saele
Calhanoglu
Diaz
Ibra*


----------



## overlord (8 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2330161 ha scritto:


> Praticamente nella formazione della juve mancano :
> -terna arbitrale;
> -quarto uomo;
> -i due sicari al var;
> ...



Esattamente.
Però bisogna vedere fin dove arrivano i tentacoli della mafiuefa....magari domani quella medra di arbitro da nostro peggior nemico diventa cecchino di ceferin contro la rube.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330307 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Juve
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330307 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Juve
> 
> ...



poi Pioli a fine partita spiega Diaz


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2021)

Swaitak;2330339 ha scritto:


> poi Pioli a fine partita spiega Diaz



probabilmente pioli sta cercando di far vincere la juve. vuole anche il record di campione d'inverno-5o posto.
è il cr7 degli allenatori che vuole qualsiasi record.

bo, alla luce di tutti i fatti se domani perdiamo un po' godo. se ce la rubano o con gatta di donnarumma ancora di più. io non ricordo livelli così bassi raggiunti al milan e dal calcio in generale.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330307 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Juve
> 
> ...



io non ho parole: con questa formazione ci roviniamo.
Chala si dovrà sprecare a rincorrere sulla fascia cuadrado(chiesa arrivando cosi stanco in fase offensiva e soprattutto si lascia ibra troppo solo in area visto che brahim non si inserisce.
Perché non rebic? ci serve la sua grinta e corsa


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330307 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Juve
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Mika (8 Maggio 2021)

Obbligati a vincere una partita che è palese che sia indirizzata verso un esito scontato (con Valeri poi...)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330307 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Juve
> 
> ...



Solita formazione da finto scienziato di Pioli mettendo giocatori a caso in ruoli ugualmente a caso.
Comunque può fare quello che gli pare, tanto ha già la panchina bella pronta anche per il prossimo anno fino all'esonero di Novembre, quando saremo nella parte destra della classifica.


----------



## Maurizio91 (8 Maggio 2021)

Se già prima consideravo Juve Milan un preliminare di Champions, con la vittoria del Napoli (e il suo stato di forma) è anche peggio, perché con i preliminari se pareggi vai ai supplementari. Qui col pareggio sei fuori.

La classifica rende questa partita anche troppo particolare. Serviranno scelte forti, anche a partita in corso, che onestamente non faccio a Pioli. 
Deve scrollarsi di dosso per qualche ora questo atteggiamento da perfetto medioman, con dichiarazioni da medioman e scelte da medioman.

Se la partita per disgrazia dovesse stare sul 2-1 per la fogna, mettere il buon Rade Krunic al 75' farà solo bestemmiare centinaia di migliaia di persone all'unisono


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330307 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Juve
> 
> ...



Dobbiamo solo sperare in una squalifica della Juve da parte della Uefa, perchè questa partita noi la dobbiamo perdere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2021)

Niente, Pioli non ci sta capendo piu nulla.
Siamo davanti alla partita piu delicata della stagione e lui deve - per forza - inventarsi una genialata da maestro falso.
Dopo le genialate Meite trequartista, Saelemaekers terzino destro e Krunic ala sinistra / trequartista ora mettiamo Calhanoglu o Diaz a fare l'ala sinistra contro la Juventus. Proprio Diaz che ultimamente nella gerarchie di Pioli é finito cosi in fondo che era rimasto solo Hauge dietro a lui. Pioli ha preferito spesso inserire Krunic trequartista anziche Diaz....e ora nella partita crocevia della stagione lo rispolvera? Perche? Rebic é una che con la Juve puo fare la differenza, il turco a sinistra é nullo, come visto con Montella e Gattuso.

Manie di protagonismo, la voglia di dimostrare di essere un grande allenatore. Questi sono i motivi e in questa stagione ogni volta che ha provato di dimostrare qualcosa, noi l'abbiamo presa nel sedere.
Insopportabile.



Admin;2330307 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Juve
> 
> ...


----------



## Ambrole (8 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2330342 ha scritto:


> probabilmente pioli sta cercando di far vincere la juve. vuole anche il record di campione d'inverno-5o posto.
> è il cr7 degli allenatori che vuole qualsiasi record.
> 
> bo, alla luce di tutti i fatti se domani perdiamo un po' godo. se ce la rubano o con gatta di donnarumma ancora di più. io non ricordo livelli così bassi raggiunti al milan e dal calcio in generale.



Beh quindi nulla di diverso rispetto al solito


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Maggio 2021)

Questa gara la sento tanto, penso sia almeno 10 anni che non vivo una vigilia così.
Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Forza ragazzi, dobbiamo espugnare quel cesso di stadio


----------



## Giofa (9 Maggio 2021)

Pungiglione;2330581 ha scritto:


> Forza ragazzi, dobbiamo espugnare quel cesso di stadio





ILMAGO;2330569 ha scritto:


> Questa gara la sento tanto, penso sia almeno 10 anni che non vivo una vigilia così.
> Forza Milan!!!



Oh finalmente due commenti da tifosi. Dai ragazzi forza, per dire che fa tutto schifo c&#8217;è tempo da lunedì. Io sono in tensione da tre giorni, e credo che questo sia quello che mi fa amare questo sport e il Milan. Possiamo farcela, io ci credo e spero come sempre


----------



## numero 3 (9 Maggio 2021)

Eventualmente puoi cambiare gli interpreti ma non devi cambiare modulo alla vigilia di una partita decisiva.
Spero di vedere la formazione più sensata possibile senza colpi da fenomeno. Spero in Rebic nel suo ruolo estero sx e Diaz Leao a centropanchina con Krunic .


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

Partita che guarderò come ho sempre fatto, e come farò fino alla morte
Ma in cuor mio so già come finirà. Noi siamo tornati quelli del 2019, la Juve gioca in 12 e il nostro grande allenatore ha deciso di fare il fenomeno con una bella formazione da idioti
Cercherò di guardarla in modo il più distaccato possibile come è stato contro il Benevento e Lazio


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330307 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Juve
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

*GDS*


----------



## bmb (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330684 ha scritto:


> *GDS*



Ma perché Piolo fa gli esperimenti nelle partite chiave? Castillejo centravanti con lo UTD, Meite trequartista col Bergamo, Stasera Diaz fuori ruolo al posto di Rebic e Leao. Altro primo tempo buttato, speriamo solo che non sia già compromessa la partita a quel punto.


----------



## giannigrenoli (9 Maggio 2021)

Ci siamo complicati la vita da soli non vincendo contro squadre che erano alla nostra portata,adesso è tutto più complicato perchè Napoli ed atalanta sono in salita,la juve è comunque la juve e gli arbitri sono sempre quelli.

Non sono ottimista per la CL


----------



## sharp (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330684 ha scritto:


> *GDS*



La vedo male male. È andata così, cosa possiamo farci.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Maggio 2021)

Se veramente schieriamo un 44411 con chala esterno e diaz seconda punta non abbiamo nessuna chance. Pioli ha fatto una scelta inspiegabile: chala è costretto a difendere su chiesa/cuadrado arrivando stanco in fase offensiva, diaz non aiuta ibra che quindi sarà sempre solo. Inspiegabile non schierare rebic, la sua cattiveria e corsa è fondamentale


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non mi piace sta formazione. Calha esterno vuol dire non avere corsa su quella fascia, poi giocarsi Brahim nella partita più importante dell'anno mi pare quantomeno azzardato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330684 ha scritto:


> *GDS*



Formazione senza il minimo senso. Spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330684 ha scritto:


> *GDS*



Magico Pioli, talmente disperato da riproporre Chala a sinsitra come nei peggiori incubi


----------



## Djici (9 Maggio 2021)

Sono teso.
Oggi potrebbe essere spazzato via tutto quello che abbiamo fatto di buono da inizio stagione.


----------



## Mika (9 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2330773 ha scritto:


> Sono teso.
> Oggi potrebbe essere spazzato via tutto quello che abbiamo fatto di buono da inizio stagione.



Correggi: oggi sarà spazzato via. Con le buone (sul campo) o con le cattive (furti).


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2330773 ha scritto:


> Sono teso.
> Oggi potrebbe essere spazzato via tutto quello che abbiamo fatto di buono da inizio stagione.



Dovrebbe essere teso chi non ha certezze,noi invece sappiamo bene a cosa andiamo incontro stasera,quindi dovrebbe subentrare rassegnazione come nel mio caso.


----------



## Gamma (9 Maggio 2021)

FORZA!

Stasera ci giochiamo tutto(o quasi), contro una rivale, dobbiamo dare ogno atomo di energia, senza se e senza ma.
Cerchiamo di non pensare a Valeri, espulsioni, rigori, ladri ecc., godiamoci questa partita e tifiamo la nostra squadra, perché mettere le mani avanti non serve a nessuno!

Non mi interessa il modulo, né tantomeno gli interpreti, mi interessa che lottino, che diano il 300% e che facciano una grande gara.
Forza Milan, sempre.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



*Quotate le news e le formazioni. Non possiamo ripetere le stesse cose ogni settimana*


----------



## Mika (9 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2330776 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere teso chi non ha certezze,noi invece sappiamo bene a cosa andiamo incontro stasera,quindi dovrebbe subentrare rassegnazione come nel mio caso.



Ma infatti io non sono teso, sono rassegnato ad una sconfitta, per il mio fegato spero sia non ladrata come al solito.


----------



## Djici (9 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2330776 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere teso chi non ha certezze,noi invece sappiamo bene a cosa andiamo incontro stasera,quindi dovrebbe subentrare rassegnazione come nel mio caso.



Se fossi rassegnato non seguerei più il calcio.
Nel calcio esiste l'incertezza.
Certo che con i ladri parlare d'incertezza può sembrare ridicolo.
Ma tutto è possibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330684 ha scritto:


> *GDS*



E' sufficiente Valeri eh, non c'è bisogno di aiutare i gobbi con ste formazioni.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Penso che sia il momento migliore per affrontare i gobbi, con loro tesissimi per la questione Superlega. Stasera ce la possiamo giocare, per me.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330684 ha scritto:


> *GDS*


Siamo praticamente fuori dalla Champions... vedendo i calendari o vinciamo stasera oppure siamo fuori... e francamente le possibilità di vincere questa partita sono inferiori all’1%.


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330684 ha scritto:


> *GDS*



Onestamente fatico a capire Diaz. Comunque niente scuse. Se si perde stasera siamo fuori dai giochi. Se si pareggia, quasi.

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non so se avrò la forza di vederla questa partita, non vorrei passare un'altra serata in preda alla rabbia più nera con conseguente rovina di tutta la settimana. Chissà a quali nefandezze potrei assistere...
Ciò detto: forza Milan, sempre e comunque, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte!


----------



## gabri65 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330684 ha scritto:


> *GDS*



Stasera verranno capite tante cose. A tutti i livelli.

A livello di Milan, allenatore, giocatori e società, e soprattutto a livello di sistema calcistico.

Una serata che condizionerà anni a venire. Di certo condizionerà la mia passione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Ovviamente quando c'è Juve Milan sono tutti disponibili i loro, mi pare quasi impossibile vincere con Chiesa in campo.
Senza di lui perderebbero molto


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non sono per nulla fiducioso, non mi piace come il mister l'ha preparata.. perché chala esterno? lo sprechiamo facendoli fare la fase difensiva in rincorsa su chiesa o cuadrado? ed ibra davanti da solo chi lo aiuta? Boh.. senza senso... rebic è perfetto per sta partita.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2330862 ha scritto:


> Non sono per nulla fiducioso, non mi piace come il mister l'ha preparata.. perché chala esterno? lo sprechiamo facendoli fare la fase difensiva in rincorsa su chiesa o cuadrado? ed ibra davanti da solo chi lo aiuta? Boh.. senza senso... rebic è perfetto per sta partita.



Concordo.
Pioli questa stagione in partite chiave ha provato diverse volte a fare il fenomeno, il genio inventandosi cambiamenti di ruolo a certi giocatori. Ogno volta che lo ha fatto noi l'abbiamo presa nel sedere. I precedenti sono pessimi. (Saele terzino, Meite trequartista, Krunic ala, aggiungerei anche Romagnoli nel derby vs. Lukaku).

La scelta logica si chiama Rebic. Se oggi va male, Pioli si merita 4654684648 schiaffi.



Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2330872 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Pioli questa stagione in partite chiave ha provato diverse volte a fare il fenomeno, il genio inventadosi cambiatmenti di ruolo a certi giocatori.



Questa frase riassume tutta la nostra stagione


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Partita già decisa a tavolino. 
Che ovviamente non guarderò. 

Per altro formazione conservativa con Calhanoglu esterno di centrocampo e il rispolvero dell'ectoplasma Diaz che sarà quasi sicuramente rimbalzato e annichilito dalle impunite sportellate avversarie. Agiremo presumibilmente di rimessa senza avere in campo gli unici due abili in quel tipo di gioco. 
Auguri mio vecchio caro Milan.


----------



## Marcex7 (9 Maggio 2021)

Non guarderò la partita perchè per me era già tutto finito dopo Sassuolo.
Sono un realista convinto,ma quest'anno dopo il girone di andata mi sono fatto trascinare dall'entusiasmo che si respirava qui.
Mi sono sbagliato e questo giro l'ho pagato caro


----------



## Kaw (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Quanto vorrei che non ci fosse questa partita stasera, o meglio quanto vorrei avessimo vinto con Samp e Sassuolo e stare tranquilli stasera. Quanto vorrei non guardarla, stasera la stagione potrebbe finire definitivamente


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

*Ufficiali

JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo

MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*


----------



## Baba (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Proviamoci...


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Ho sperato fino all'ultimo che non fosse questa la nostra formazione,si è scelto quindi di attendere non so cosa,si è scelto di non riempire l'area e di lasciare Ibra da solo,poi andremo sotto nel punteggio e farà entrare Rebic quando la partita sarà incattivita e si farà buttare fuori.


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma che formazione è maledetto pioli


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Solito partitone di Cuadrato, Chiesa e Morata quotato 1.01 (+ classico gol di Dybala)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Prima o poi qualche punto in quel cesso di stadio riusciremo a strapparlo.


----------



## kastoro (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> ...



Un gigantesco mah


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Ecco la cavolata annunciata... Bah, speriamo


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Maggio 2021)

Proprio non riesco a capire Pioli. Nelle partite più importanti si mette a fare esperimenti, e non é la prima volta. Finora é sempre andata male...


----------



## R41D3N (9 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2330926 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi qualche punto in quel cesso di stadio riusciremo a strapparlo.


Non stasera, ammesso che giocheremo una partita all'altezza senza venir asfaltati dalle prodezze del Dybala di turno, non ci permetteranno mai di uscire dal cessum stadium con qualche punto in saccoccia. Per quanto mi riguarda il piazzamento Champions lo abbiamo perso contro Udinese, Sampdoria, Sassuolo e più in generale nello sciagurato girone di ritorno in cui abbiamo dilapidato un vantaggio considerevole sulle dirette concorrenti. Me la guarderò con distacco e senza particolari aspettative.


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*


Probabile che Cuadrado e Chiesa ci facciano un sedere grosso come una casa...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Maggio 2021)

Forza ragazzi,io ci credo !

Anche se il pinolo come al solito ci mette sempre lo zampino per tentare di rovinare tutto.
Diaz per coprire la fascia è come un krunic che da equilibrio alla squadra,o come un meitè trequartista.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Formazione senza alcun senso. Il solito pioli che vuole fare il fenomeno con le sue genialate. Mi ha veramente rotto il pazzo. Dopo la disfatta gradirei che pioli fosse mandato a fare in c..o dalla società. Incomprensibile quello che sta facendo. Siamo alla fiera del dilettante.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Ottima scelta Diaz, abbiamo bisogno di un fuscello che fa fatica a reggersi in piedi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2330862 ha scritto:


> Non sono per nulla fiducioso, non mi piace come il mister l'ha preparata.. perché chala esterno? lo sprechiamo facendoli fare la fase difensiva in rincorsa su chiesa o cuadrado? ed ibra davanti da solo chi lo aiuta? Boh.. senza senso... rebic è perfetto per sta partita.





ilgallinaccio;2330948 ha scritto:


> Formazione senza alcun senso. Il solito pioli che vuole fare il fenomeno con le sue genialate. Mi ha veramente rotto il pazzo. Dopo la disfatta gradirei che pioli fosse mandato a fare in c..o dalla società. Incomprensibile quello che sta facendo. Siamo alla fiera del dilettante.



Va full circle. Un declino iniziato con la scelta Meite trequartista in un Milan-Atalanta che poteva tagliare le gambe alla squadra di Gasperini e che ora si chiude in un Juventus-Milan con la scelta inspiegabile di Diaz titolare, giocatore che ha fatto giocare meno di Krunic. 
Pioli....peggio di cosi é dura.


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2326114 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della quart'ultima giornata di Serie A e scontro diretto per la zona Champions. Si gioca domenica 9 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non servirà neanche Valeri. Dopo la genialata col Sassuolo ecco la magata con i gobbi


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



La formazione mi fa schifo, e anche la coppia di difesa (Kjaer non si regge in piedi da diverse partite), ma AMEN, basta lamentarsi. FORZA MILAN


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



non sono fiducioso, chala non può farsi sempre la fascia avanti indietro e diaz non aiuta ibra che sarà sempre solo.. questa era la partita perfetta per rebic. In ogni caso SEMPRE CON VOI, FORZA RAGAZZI


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Maggio 2021)

Ricordo il 9 maggio 1999.
Ma è un ricordo troppo lontano, rinfrescatemi la memoria.

Forza Milan, ora e per sempre!


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2330961 ha scritto:


> La formazione mi fa schifo, e anche la coppia di difesa (Kjaer non si regge in piedi da diverse partite), ma AMEN, basta lamentarsi. FORZA MILAN



La coppia centrale va benissimo così


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330915 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Cuadrado, de Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Morata, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Pirlo
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Çalhanoglu; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli*



Pioli facendo giocare diaz si assume un rischio incredibile...se vince sarà un dio e avrà ragione lui ma se perde...


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2330943 ha scritto:


> Forza ragazzi,io ci credo !
> 
> Anche se il pinolo come al solito ci mette sempre lo zampino per tentare di rovinare tutto.
> Diaz per coprire la fascia è come un krunic che da equilibrio alla squadra,o come un meitè trequartista.



Diaz giocherà trequartista, con chala in fascia messo lì perché ha paura di chiesa contro theo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Vedere Dollarumma con la fascia gia mi fa voglia di spaccare tutto.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2021)

Il nostro capitano è il prossimo acquisto della squadra avversaria. Fa già ridere così.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Hakan sulla fascia non ha il passo di Bentancur. Bentancur.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

pioli con diaz si gioca la faccia.

donnarumma ha visto un fantasma qui?


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2330994 ha scritto:


> Hakan sulla fascia non ha il passo di Bentancur. Bentancur.



Lo stavo per scrivere io, è lentissimo il 10.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Comincia il Donnarumma show.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Dollarman con la classica uscita a vuoto.


----------



## ARKANA (9 Maggio 2021)

Prima uscita a vuoto fatta dopo 3 min


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Partiti male, speriamo di riprenderci...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Valeri che ferma il nostro contropiede...epico


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Il solito Milan cagasotto....a breve segnano i gobbi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2331003 ha scritto:


> Il solito Milan cagasotto....a breve segnano i gobbi



Questa squadra ha funzionato sopratutto quando a sinistra c'era una catena forte con Theo in forma e un ala che segna (Rebic e ogni tanto anche Leao) in velocita e contropiede. Oggi questo punto di forza lo abbiamo lasciato in panchina per mettere un trequartista a sinistra, isolando un Ibra gia statico di suo nel centro. Ibra chi puo mettere in porta? Saele, la turca e Diaz segnano tipo 3 gol a stagione.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma quanto è scarso la turca? Non sa giocare di prima?


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Calahnoglu sulla fascia mi sembra una roba davvero inutile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Ecco, Ibra la mette al centro ma li non c'e nessuna che sa attaccare l'area.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2331007 ha scritto:


> Calahnoglu sulla fascia mi sembra una roba davvero inutile



Prova di ricordati quanto abbia fatto schifo Calhangolu con Gattuso e Montella in panchina. Poi prova a ricordarti in quale posizione lo hanno fatto giocare.
Inutile aggiungere altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2331010 ha scritto:


> Prova di ricordati quanto abbia fatto schifo Calhangolu con Gattuso e Montella in panchina. Poi prova a ricordarti in quale posizione lo hanno fatto giocare.
> Inutile aggiungere altro.



Ma infatti la scelta di Pioli è assurda, il turco quel poco di buono che ha fatto lo ha fatto nel suo ruolo. Questa cosa di dover fare i fenomeni e mettere i giocatori fuori ruolo non la capirò mai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma Diaz perché è così largo? Al centro non c'è nessuno


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Rabiot e Bentancur da ammonire, figuriamoci se hanno preso il giallo


----------



## kekkopot (9 Maggio 2021)

ma Chiesta non gioca?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Diaz totalmente inutile per ora. Lo mangiano vivo.


Da notare Valeri che non ammonisce Rabiot e Bentancur dopo due falli abbastanza duri. Vediamo come sara il metro al primo fallo nostro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

buon milan, diaz non male.
ma tatticamente a me non piace giocare senza punte.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ancora fallo nettissimo di Rabiot. Lo ammoniamo domani?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Terzo fallo duro di Rabiot.
Due al limite del giallo, questo da giallo netto.

Risultato con Valeri? Non ammonito.
Vabbe.


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2021)

non mi sembra che siamo partiti per vincere assolutamente la partita.....spero che lo facciamo per avere la benzina per 95 minuti...


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia mr 5 milioni che forte


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

tra ibra, turca, cristina e morata non so chi fa più schifo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Vabbè clahanoglu sta remando contro dai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

ahahahahahahaha il turco da 5 milioni a stagione, liberissimo dribbla se stesso e poi perde il pallone una seconda volta con un altro dribbling pessimo. Da mani nei capelli.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

la turca ha gia la maglia bianco nera?


----------



## braungioxe (9 Maggio 2021)

Calhanoglu è stato sempre scarso, è uno che fa una partita si e 10 no,il numero 10 può tatuarselo sul cul#


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Ci ha provato Zizo


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2331025 ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahaha il turco da 5 milioni a stagione, liberissimo dribbla se stesso e poi perde il pallone una seconda volta con un altro dribbling pessimo. Da mani nei capelli.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Donnarumma un pagliaccio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma cosa voleva fare Donnarumma?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

I telecronisti del DAZN tedesco hanno fatto notare gia diverse volte come la Juve si sta facendo sempre sentire sui interventi, sempre duri e anche sul uomo. Presumo che su Sky Italia non se ne parli.


Dollarman, come Calhanoglu, in gran spolvero.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Zizo voleva regalare i 3 punti alla sua squadra del cuore


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

uscita coraggiosa? o da ladro?


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2021)

Occhio che la sensazione che Dollarumma se la sia venduta è altissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2331031 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa voleva fare Donnarumma?



Ha provato di fare un assist al nuovo compagno Ronaldo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2331035 ha scritto:


> Occhio che la sensazione che Dollarumma se la sia venduta è altissimo



ci ha già provato 2 volte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Malafede dai, il cavallo di Troja gobbo continua a provarci... lo sapevamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia che agonia questa partita...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2331037 ha scritto:


> ci ha già provato 2 volte.



3 volte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Si è venduto! ufficiale!


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Ennesima uscita a vuoto di dollarman il venduto. Bravo Pioli e bravo maolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Donnarumma palesemente in malafede dai


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Ottima uscita di 12 milioni


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2331038 ha scritto:


> Malafede dai, il cavallo di Trojan gobbo continua a provarci... lo sapevamo.



Non sto vedendo ma ho letto che sta facendo il suo. Il segreto di pulcinella. Ma lui "è concentrato".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2021)

3 usicte a vuoto di Zizo. Chissà quanto gli ha offerto l'Ovino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Terza uscita a vuoto di Dollarumma in 30 minuti. TERZA!!!! E questo sarebbe un portiere da 12 milioni? Ma scherziamo?


----------



## ARKANA (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma come si fa anche solo pensare di dare 8 milioni a un portiere che non sa fare le uscite? Ho la sensazione che la perderemo per colpa di una di queste uscite sconsiderate


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

che imbarazzo donnarumma. 

dio santo, pure la fascia al braccio sto cane.


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2331037 ha scritto:


> ci ha già provato 2 volte.



Mettere Tatarusanu SUBITO


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2021)

Due fantastiche uscite del portiere più forte della universo. Ma fuori dai roglioni dai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

se avessimo avuto almeno ibra stasera....

ah ma c'è???????


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

lo facciamo uscire sto de vrij??


----------



## kastoro (9 Maggio 2021)

Ci sta provando in ogni modo Gigio ma quegli incapaci bianconeri non centrano la porta manco con lui per farfalle


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

In attacco e fase di possesso non ci siamo, la Juve sta prendendo il controllo della partita.
Pioli sembra di aver messo un squadra per tenere lo 0-0 sperando in un gol casuale di Ibra. Strategia molto rischiosa, nel dubbio noi il gol lo subiamo sempre. Sopratutto se il nostro portiere gioca nettamente contro. Dollarman ha gia regalato 3 occasioni alla sua nuova squadra, 3!


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Il turco sta giocando coi sassi in tasca?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

Donnarumma che ci costa la partita è una profezia autoavverante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Che passaggio orrendo di Diaz.

Tra il turco e Dollarman é dura dire chi stia giocando meglio (per la loro nuova squadra)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2021)

il turco un altro che vuole 1000 mila milioni e non sta in piedi


----------



## Cantastorie (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2331057 ha scritto:


> Il turco sta giocando coi sassi in tasca?



Io cambierei lui e il portiere


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2331057 ha scritto:


> Il turco sta giocando coi sassi in tasca?



È un cesso, nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.
Anche gli altri non scherzano, tecnicamente siamo 0.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2021)

per ora salvo Kessiè, Kjaer e pochi altri


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Che culo per Dio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2331053 ha scritto:


> se avessimo avuto almeno ibra stasera....
> 
> ah ma c'è???????



Povero lui, é totalmente isolato in attacco, impossibile fare qualcosa cosi. E quando si abbassa lui attacchiamo l'area con Diaz e FORSE Calhanoglu. Cosi non si segna nemmeno giocando 9000 minuti.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Maledetto Gobbo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Non so come abbia fatto Alex Sandro a evitare un autogol clamoroso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2331065 ha scritto:


> Povero lui, é totalmente isolato in attacco, impossibile fare qualcosa cosi. E quando si abbassa lui attacchiamo l'area con Diaz e FORSE Calhanoglu. Cosi non si segna nemmeno giocando 9000 minuti.



in attacco non ci sta giocando, non vede una boccia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2331057 ha scritto:


> Il turco sta giocando coi sassi in tasca?



Ricrdo Rodriguez style, del resto la "nidiata" e lo scopritore sono gli stessi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Spero in Rebic o Leao nel secondo tempo. Abbiamo bisogno di un ala che possa aiutare in contropiede e lanciarsi in pronfodita quando gestiamo la palla. In questo momento siamo sterili, eccezzione fatta per la solita azione del treno Theo


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Che macellaio sto De Ligt

Maledetto


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Sti infami entrano costantemente diretti sull'uomo, con il benestare di Valeri.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo subito un sacco di falli duri. Neanche un ammonito........


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2021)

sti gobbi sono dei macellai, manco un giallo. Chiellini immune come sempre


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2331074 ha scritto:


> sti gobbi sono dei macellai, manco un giallo. Chiellini immune come sempre



Valeri. Tutto come previsto.

Aspetto l'ammonizione automatica al primo fallo al limite da parte di un nostro giocatore.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Cuadrado a spaccare le gambe


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Sono incredulo davanto alla non-ammonizione di Kessié, anche questa per me netta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

tentativo di omicidio di cuadrado.


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Maggio 2021)

Meglio Milan comunque fino ad ora.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma cosa fa il turco?! Che passaggi sono? In contropiede e lui la gioco indietro, costringendo Saele a fermarsi. Orrendo


----------



## kekkopot (9 Maggio 2021)

Se continuano a mantenere McKennie su Theo, oggi faremo il gol così


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

tutti questi contropiedi sprecati maledizione. 

Comunque dal lato di Cuadrado ci sono praterie


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

*Goooooooooolllllllllllll

Diazzzzzzzz*


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

ha tolto la ragnatela


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Brahimmmmmmmmmm splendidoooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

mamma che golllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## medjai (9 Maggio 2021)

Goooooooool


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2021)

Gran gol di Diaz!


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Brahim, non ci credo!!!!
Ora rinnovo quadriennale a Padre Pioli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Non illudersi, non illudersi... calma....


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Goal Fantasticoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Gooooooool andiamoooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Ovviamente verrà annullato, logggico


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

gooooooooooooal, goallll fantastico!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Mi mangio le mie parole. Diaz perde 3 tempi di gioco e poi trova il tiro della domenica. INCREDIBILE! Siiiiiii


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Arriva il VAR, occhio.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ce lo annullano sicuro, figurati se ce lo danno buono


----------



## kekkopot (9 Maggio 2021)

grande diaz


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Calvarese...


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

rotfl, lo sapevo.


----------



## ARKANA (9 Maggio 2021)

Se lo annullano è scandaloso


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credo, non l'hanno annullato!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credo.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

godo bonucci di melma. 

stai zitto.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

luride cagne gravide da ignoti, chiedono sempre il VAR

sputacchina bonucci, devono tagliartela quella mano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Confermato, ma ci hanno provato!


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Confermato, incredibile


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

eccola che arriva la ladrata, cosa poteva fare Diaz tagliarsi il braccio?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2021)

Gol della bandiera.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

feccie schifose, ci provano


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ottimo! Alla faccia di Pirlo e Bonucci, che nella loro infamia già parlavano di tocco di mani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Sarà un secondo tempo terribile, ora gli ovini vanno a ribaltare Valeri nello spogliatoio.


----------



## kekkopot (9 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credo


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Certo che tra Dollar e Scesni stanno facendo a gara eh


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2331112 ha scritto:


> Sarà un secondo tempo terribile, ora gli ovini vanno a ribaltare Valeri nello spogliatoio.



Yes


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2331108 ha scritto:


> eccola che arriva la ladrata, cosa poteva fare Diaz tagliarsi il braccio?


 Ma non la tocca proprio col braccio


----------



## braungioxe (9 Maggio 2021)

Comunque non si può non vincere con questa juve, fa letteralmente ****** e si vede che all'andata ci mancava mezza squadra


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2331077 ha scritto:


> Sono incredulo davanto alla non-ammonizione di Kessié, anche questa per me netta.



stranissimo che non l'abbiano chiamato al var. 

cmq nel secondo tempo aspettiamoci cose strane.


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2021)

il braccio non lo tocca proprio....


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Occhio a Paratici che fa sospendere il campionato


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Bene ma sprechiamo tantissimo in avanti ci manca la cazzimma non siamo cinici


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Più o meno come quello con i ladri di Manchester


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

Odio l'intervallo


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2021)

Calha imbarazzante, non sta in piedi. 
Donnarumma uscite da incubo.


----------



## Walker (9 Maggio 2021)

Adesso raddoppiare subito in apertura per favore , così si aprono praterie


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2331111 ha scritto:


> Ottimo! Alla faccia di Pirlo e Bonucci, che nella loro infamia già parlavano di tocco di mani.



io se penso a bonocci capitano del milan per 1 anno, impazzisco. 

quell'uomo di melma.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo segnato e non ce l'hanno annullato? Incredibile!

Occhio che ora parte la chiamata


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

Sono piacevolmente sorpreso
Sia da Pioli e ragazzi, sia da Valeri


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Rabiot (almeno 2/3 volte), Bentancur, De Ligt e Chiellini. Andavano tutti ammoniti. Nemmeno uno.
Si sa già come andrà a finire. 

Ronaldo sta giocando da brocco, quindi ci farà minimo un golletto proprio come ha fatto con l’Udinese (magari con la partecipazione di Dollarumma)


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

È lunghissima ancora, che ansia...


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2021)

secondo tempo ... alzare le marce please....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2021)

Valeri sta quasi arbitrando, non ci credo. Adesso l'ovino mette le cose in chiaro nell'intervallo e ci fischierà un paio di rigori contro


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

Comunque Chala ha rotto le palle. Spero vivamente non lo rinnovino
Ogni tanto fa una bella giocata e questo serve al tifoso medio per volerlo titolare. Preferisco tutta la vita Diaz


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2331131 ha scritto:


> Rabiot (almeno 2/3 volte), Bentancur, De Ligt e Chiellini. Andavano tutti ammoniti. Nemmeno uno.
> Si sa già come andrà a finire.
> 
> Ronaldo sta giocando da brocco, quindi ci farà minimo un golletto proprio come ha fatto con l’Udinese (magari con la partecipazione di Dollarumma)



Dove sarebbero i loro mancati gialli?
Secondo me ne manca uno ed è per Kessie


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2021)

Now i'm here;2331128 ha scritto:


> io se penso a bonocci capitano del milan per 1 anno, impazzisco.
> 
> quell'uomo di melma.



Io ancora mi vergogno per averlo voluto in squadra e per aver approvato la sua nomina a capitano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2331135 ha scritto:


> Comunque Chala ha rotto le palle. Spero vivamente non lo rinnovino
> Ogni tanto fa una bella giocata e questo serve al tifoso medio per volerlo titolare. Preferisco tutta la vita Diaz



l'unica cosa buona l'ha fatta lui liberando hernandez di prima. roba che nessuno degli altri 20 ha fatto, finora.


----------



## mabadi (9 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2331130 ha scritto:


> Sono piacevolmente sorpreso
> Sia da Pioli e ragazzi, sia da Valeri



SuperLega.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2021)

Sarà durissima ora, secondo me ce la ribaltano


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2331137 ha scritto:


> Dove sarebbero i loro mancati gialli?
> Secondo me ne manca uno ed è per Kessie



ecco il solito troll ... hanno picchiato come fabbri... altro che balle ... coi gomiti in bella vista.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

la cosa buona è che abbiamo cambi decenti in panchina, vediamo se ha il coraggio di mettere le mogli anche oggi


----------



## Giofa (9 Maggio 2021)

Partita lunghissima, però visto il primo tempo, al momento studiata bene da Pioli con la scelta dei tre trequartisti che si son scambiati spesso la posizione. Non so come andrà, ma qualche utente pessimista cosmico potrebbe ricredersi


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Maggio 2021)

Occhio che Valeri non esce dagli spogliatoi,come Paparesta anni fa al Granillo di Reggio Calabria.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Già immagino Ovino e Pavel al telefono infuriati coi vertici arbitrali a chiedere un secondo tempo "diverso".


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2021)

Bene finora. Ottima scelta Diaz, fin qui il migliore in campo, e non solo per il gol. Dobbiamo occupare più l'area però. Ibra è costretto ad andarsi a cercare il pallone a metà campo, e non c'è nessuno che si butti dentro.
Al momento la mia paura più grande si chiama Donnarumma....


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2331143 ha scritto:


> ecco il solito troll ... hanno picchiato come fabbri... altro che balle ... coi gomiti in bella vista.



Dalla partita con la Lazio che continui a chiamarmi troll. Appena non ti va bene qualcosa lo devi dire?
Da due giorni che dico che ci avrebbero derubato come al solito, ma se ora le cose sono andate bene va detto. Secondo me non c'era nessun giallo per loro ma al massimo per Kessie


----------



## chicagousait (9 Maggio 2021)

Troveranno il modo di farcela perdere


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2331143 ha scritto:


> ecco il solito troll ... hanno picchiato come fabbri... altro che balle ... coi gomiti in bella vista.



Va beh da però di gialli non c'erano. Quello che ha rischiato di più è stato kessie


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2331146 ha scritto:


> Partita lunghissima, però visto il primo tempo, al momento studiata bene da Pioli con la scelta dei tre trequartisti che si son scambiati spesso la posizione. Non so come andrà, ma qualche utente pessimista cosmico potrebbe ricredersi



Io sono un pessimista cronico,e attenderei la fine della partita prima di partire con i clacson.


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2331130 ha scritto:


> Sono piacevolmente sorpreso
> Sia da Pioli e ragazzi, sia da Valeri



Aspetta dai, c'è tempo

Bisogna farne un'altro. Forza!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

chicagousait;2331152 ha scritto:


> Troveranno il modo di farcela perdere



Aspetto che Dollarman si prenda il pallone e lo getti in porta.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2021)

Coraggio e lucidità sono le parole d'ordine per il secondo tempo. Occhio a non fare troppi falli che Valeri è sempre sul pezzo per farci male.


----------



## R41D3N (9 Maggio 2021)

Non ci speravo ma bene così. Continuo a credere che non ci lasceranno mai vincere. Aspettiamoci di tutto nel secondo tempo.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Grande primo tempo. Non abbiamo concesso nulla. Vediamo di non fare cavolate


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2331139 ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa buona l'ha fatta lui liberando hernandez di prima. roba che nessuno degli altri 20 ha fatto, finora.



Si ma come al solito ne fa una giusta ma ne sbaglia 1000
Certo rispetto al nulla degli altri trequartisti è tanta roba, ma per come mi immagino io possa tornare il Milan lui non può starci


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Sti banditi di Sky ancora a far vedere le immagini del VAR


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2331135 ha scritto:


> Comunque Chala ha rotto le palle. Spero vivamente non lo rinnovino
> Ogni tanto fa una bella giocata e questo serve al tifoso medio per volerlo titolare. Preferisco tutta la vita Diaz



Ma scusa cosa dovrebbe fare? Si sta sacrificando limitando in tutto e per tutto cuadrado quasi facendo il terzino. L'unica nostra vera occasione a parte il gol l'ha creata lui con un a grande apertura x theo


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2331155 ha scritto:


> Aspetta dai, c'è tempo
> 
> Bisogna farne un'altro. Forza!



Potremo anche perderla ma sarei sorpreso comunque, mi aspettavo un'imbarcata come ogni big match da gennaio
Meglio così


----------



## sion (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2331162 ha scritto:


> Sti banditi di Sky ancora a far vedere le immagini del VAR



Non si capacitano che sia stato convalidato


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Il rigore dite prima o dopo il 25?


----------



## Milo (9 Maggio 2021)

Questa l&#8217;ha parata. Menomale.


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2331163 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa cosa dovrebbe fare? Si sta sacrificando limitando in tutto e per tutto cuadrado quasi facendo il terzino. L'unica nostra vera occasione a parte il gol l'ha creata lui con un a grande apertura x theo



Dai non si regge in piedi, avrà perso metà palloni giocati e ricordo un mezzo contropiede sprecato


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Bentancul a mammt


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Iniziamo male...


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

rientrati dormendo, un classico.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Ibra mi sta deludendo, ha fondamentalmente un autonomia di 6 mesi. 

Serve Vlahovic o uno come lui assolutamente per l'anno prossimo


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Grande Simon


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2331175 ha scritto:


> Ibra mi sta deludendo, ha fondamentalmente un autonomia di 6 mesi.
> 
> Serve Vlahovic o uno come lui assolutamente per l'anno prossimo



Ibra in queste condizioni per me puo funzionare solo da assistman con una seconda punta che si lancia sempre in profondita e che riceve i palloni alti spezzati da Ibra.

Comunque Ibra nonostante tutto mi sembre piu nel vivo del azione di Ronaldo che pero da un momento al altro puo sempre segnare.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Che assassino chiesa


----------



## medjai (9 Maggio 2021)

Finalmente il giallo


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

che odioso chiesa, sto invasato.


----------



## Teddy (9 Maggio 2021)

Si scalda Krunic, ho paura.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Entrata killer ma l'ammonizione é giusta, é scivolato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma chiesa non si vergogna? Che ca... Protesta?!


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Chiesa da prendere a calci in bocca


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Teddy;2331189 ha scritto:


> Si scalda Krunic, ho paura.



Nel primo tempo ho visto Dalot e Tonali che si scaldavano. Spero che sia per lo stesso motivo e non per farlo entrare....ma con Pioli e il suo fetish non si sa mai


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Cascaman non deve finire la partita


----------



## sacchino (9 Maggio 2021)

Se entra Krunic perdiamo.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Vi è chiaro quindi testoni?
Pioli dice di non aver paura a giocare la palla.
Sono i giocatori che tendono al palla lunga su Ibra


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

A me sembrava manissima


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Mano netta!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore NETTO NETTO NETTO


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Manona!


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Stra rigoreeeeee che ladriiii


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Dai sto rigore somaro!


----------



## medjai (9 Maggio 2021)

Quello è rigore


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Se non da questo


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

evvai chiellini di mer


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore nettissimo!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore clamorosissimo


----------



## Teddy (9 Maggio 2021)

Dai, è rigorissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore NETTTTTTTTTTO


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

A Skyfo è calato il gelo ahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

cmq brahim è l'unico rapido che abbiamo, di solito circoliamo con le lumache.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore nettissimo! Vediamo se fanno l'ennesimo furto.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Mizzega, se non è rigore questo!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore nettissimo. Punto.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Dajeee


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Non si può non dare

Ma ve lo dico che se riesce a sbagliare rigore siamo capaci di perderla

Spero solo che tiri Kessie e non Ibra


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

*Rigore!!!!!*


----------



## ARKANA (9 Maggio 2021)

Godo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Presidente non ci tradire


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore netto oh


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Non Ibra, NON IBRA


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore, meno male. Ora segniamo il 2-0. Forza Kessie!


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Chiellini ritirati asino ahahahhaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

DAZN Tedesco: Rigore netto, si vede subito. Non c'e nulla da discutere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Lo sbaglieremo sicuramente e la Juve rimonterà....finita. peccato


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

ma porca put


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Stra finita.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma vaff...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore vergognoso di Kessiè.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Senza VAR non era rigore, incredibile..


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Pazzesco...


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2331226 ha scritto:


> Lo sbaglieremo sicuramente e la Juve rimonterà....finita. peccato



Ti pareva...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma andate a defecare


----------



## mabadi (9 Maggio 2021)

non tirare Ibra che non stai in giornata


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo kessiè non è un ancora un campione, manca la freddezza nel momento clou...


----------



## kastoro (9 Maggio 2021)

Iper finita


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

porca miseria, rigore al var su chiellini era da scoppiare


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Lo sapevo lo sapevo lo sapevo lo sapevo lo sapevo


SIAMO DEI POLLI PAZZESCHI


----------



## ARKANA (9 Maggio 2021)

Vabbè non ho parole


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma vergognati di Kessié. Che roba é?!


----------



## Teddy (9 Maggio 2021)

Che rigore vergognoso.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Lo doveva tirare Ibra


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Finita.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Macumba dell'ex 19.
Ma tira le cannonate che non sbagli!


----------



## smallball (9 Maggio 2021)

I rigori sono un autentica maledizione


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Buttata via. Potevamo indirizzarla, sti errori si pagano


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

ovviamente sbaglia il rigore più importante. MANNAGGIA SE NON BESTEMMIO. 

A calci lo prendo se non vinciamo


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2021)

Visto il rigore sbagliato. Chiaro segno del destino, finisce 3-1.


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2021)

lo pagheremo sto rigore sbagliato


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Adesso occhio al rigore per loro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore che puo decidere una stagione, importantissimo. E Kessié fa l'arrogantello. Che vergogna. Non si puo tirare un rigore in quel modo, non si puo.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

mai l'ha fatta la rincorsetta alla Zaza dio sant


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Non avevo mai visto Kessie tirare un rigore così male.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Cioé hai un rigore al Conad, roba che succede una volta ogni dieci secoli con allineamento degli astri del cielo, e lo sbagli? Ma allora dobbiamo stare veramente fuori da tutto, ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2021)

Il rigore più importante della stagione lo va a sbagliare.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma sta moda di tirare i rigori corrucciando? Ci stiamo giocando quasi tutto....


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Quando il rigore conta, si tira una botta in mezzo. Regola numero uno del calcio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

questi sono dei senza palle. Doveva tirarlo Ibra. Pesava troppo sto rigore per Kessie


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2021)

Figurati se non sbagliavamo sto rigore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2331248 ha scritto:


> ovviamente sbaglia il rigore più importante. MANNAGGIA SE NON BESTEMMIO.
> 
> A calci lo prendo se non vinciamo



Un discorso e sbagliare un rigore, un altro andare a tirarlo in quel modo. Un po come Zaza contro la Germania. Queste cose mi fanno imbestialire


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ci avrei scommesso il ginocchio di Donnarumma che Kessié avrebbe sbagliato. Adesso la Juve ne uscirà rafforzata e rimonterà, sicuro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Alla fine sará colpa di Pioli anche se Kessie ha sbagliato il rigore.

La partita era chiusa e ci potevamo giocare il ribaltamento negli scontri diretti....

Amen


----------



## braungioxe (9 Maggio 2021)

Il rigore più importante della stagione... Figurati


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Facciamo prima a non chiederne rigori contro questi, li sbagliamo sempre, Higuain 2 anni fa e ora kessie


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2021)

Dopo sto rigore è persa al 100 x 100


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Con tutti rigori fatti durante l'anno questo era l'unico assolutamente da fare era troppo importante

Kessie ha tirato con sufficienza nemmeno angolato, davvero troppo inadeguato


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Non la vinceremo mai, figuriamoci...


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Mckennie da aggiungere alla lista: dovevano essere ammoniti


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

non si può tirare un rigore del genere.
non si può.
ma che schifo è?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

sto bestemmiando così tanto che a breve mi arriva la scomunica ufficiale dal papa


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

Swaitak;2331253 ha scritto:


> mai l'ha fatta la rincorsetta alla Zaza dio sant



infatti, già da quella rincorsetta s'è capito che si [email protected] addosso.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Loro sono scandalosi

Forza


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

si vedeva dalla rincorsa. non mi va giù in questo modo.

questi fanno schifo e ce la schiafferanno nel culo per questa cosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Occhio quando entra Rotolobala e pippi calzelunghe


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Entra il feticcio...


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma sta davvero per mettere krunic?


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Raga sta per mettere Krunic.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2331271 ha scritto:


> non si può tirare un rigore del genere.
> non si può.
> ma che schifo è?



una sufficienza incredibile, veramente inspiegabile.
Abbiamo bisogno di un nuovo rigorista prossima stagione. Sia Ibra che Kessié ne sbagliano troppi.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

bisogna fare attenzione quando faranno i cambi


----------



## braungioxe (9 Maggio 2021)

Sta per mettere krunic porca *****... Ma perché??????!!!!!!


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2331274 ha scritto:


> Loro sono scandalosi
> 
> Forza



Certamente ma hanno giocatori che possono risolvere la anche con un tiro da 30 metri, basta una disattenzione, il 2 a 0 li avrebbe uccisi


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2021)

L'avremmo chiusa PD. Come si fa. Siamo diventati peggio dell'Inter


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

De Ligt é un vero macellaio.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

ecco qua, Ibra si fa male da solo ed esce


----------



## smallball (9 Maggio 2021)

Ibra ko


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Rotto Ibra, strafinita....


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Rigore sbagliato, Ibra rotto

La vedo NERA


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Inutile Ibra comunque.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

rotto pure ibra, avanti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

braungioxe;2331282 ha scritto:


> Sta per mettere krunic porca *****... Ma perché??????!!!!!!



Stai scherzando, spero. Non si puo inserire un giocatore che farebbe panchina nel Empoli in questa partita.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ibra è proprio un rottame. E gli rinnoviamo pure il contratto. Quest'anno, per carità, è stato un minimo utile, ma l'anno prossimo mi chiedo come farà.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Basta. Non resisto piú .

Scrivete come va


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Wooodoooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Ibra stagione finita...


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo in Ante, segna a questi porci daii


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Complimenti a De Ligt, finalmente ci é riuscito.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ibra ho paura sia il legamento


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma prendete un centravanti giovane e sano per Diana!


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

telecronista ridicolo

"speriamo non sia niente d igrave in ottica europea"

ma vai al diavolo tu e la nazionale
piena lotta champions e pensa a i diritti tv


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Ibra il suo l'ha fatto. L'avrei sostituito comunque


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2021)

Grande Maldini per aver rinnovato a un rottame


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

per fortuna che maolo si è affrettato a rinnovare a sto rottame, sia mai che ce lo portano via è......

MALAFEDE.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Per fortuna che c'è Marchegiani perchè il cronista non ne vede una giusta, addirittura si preoccupa dell'europeo di Ibra in questo momento.
E uno che esce con la paura di essersi rotto lo definisce arrabbiato. La malafede proprio.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

Finita la stagione di Ibra, in pratica


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

l'anno prossimo se arriva a 10/15 partite ibra sarà un miracolo.


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2021)

Ed ecco che i gobbi cominciano a prendere le misure per ribaltarla...


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Occhio che il Maestro ha rimescolato le carte, noi dobbiamo fare altrettanto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

il loro goal del Caspio al 89esimo random non è nemmeno quotato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Ibra é un leader e importantissimo per la squadra, ma prossima stagione abbiamo bisogno di un alternativa valida che si puo considerare anche prima scelta, perche sicuramente continueare a giocare meno del 50% della partite.


----------



## Walker (9 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credo, ennesimo infortunio.
Per onestà intellettuale a questo punto dovrebbe rescindere il contratto da giocatore, e convertirlo in qualcos'altro


----------



## kekkopot (9 Maggio 2021)

L'anno prossimo tra le priorità è entrato l'attaccante oltra alla solita ala dx. Non possiamo sperare di fare un altra stagione con il solo Ibra


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo tutti gli astri contro,ma come si fa?Ma quando finisce questa stagione?


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

da ora inizia una nuova mini partita


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

ma basta con sto krunic, per dio, bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Brahim migliore partita per intensità da quando è al Milan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Entra krunic esce Diaz, finita.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

niente, una volta che gioca così bene e si fa male pure Diaz

adesso dentro IL FETICCIO

Tonali panchinaro di Krunic


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2021)

Entra Krunic.

Finita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Eccoci, entra Krunic e passeremo gli ultimi venti minuti nella nostra area. Cosa potrà mai andare storto?


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

PERCHÉ KRUNIC E NON HAUGE impazzisco


----------



## mabadi (9 Maggio 2021)

possiamo cambiare canale


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Anche Diaz non ho parole

Ma comprateci un Caicedo un Zapata un Lukaku perchè qui on se ne esce più


----------



## wildfrank (9 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2331297 ha scritto:


> Ibra stagione finita...


E non vedevano l'ora di rinnovare....


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Ha messo la moglie?


----------



## smallball (9 Maggio 2021)

Ecco il feticcio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Mette Krunic. BASTA! Pioli, BASTA.

Ora la perdiamo. É scritto. Ma come cavolo si puo avere un allenatore talmente incapace


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Voglio spegnere la TV...
Non si può, Krunic fa ca...are, non si può rovinare sempre tutto così


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma no! Metti Dalot centravanti piuttosto che impatto zero Krunic


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo per contratto matrimoniale, uno dei mariti di Pioli deve entrare sempre e comunque..


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

figurati se sta lumaca turca ci arriva in tempo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Sta Turca va al rallentatore...


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

Swaitak;2331145 ha scritto:


> la cosa buona è che abbiamo cambi decenti in panchina, vediamo se ha il coraggio di mettere le mogli anche oggi



Pioli è un maledetto


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Chiesa su quel pallone ci sarebbe arrivato m noi abbiamo il 10 più lento d'Europa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Che tartaruga il turco.

Ora che si puo entare in contropiede in attacco ci troviamo con KRUNIC. Madonna santa che disgrazia.
Infortuni per Ibra e Diaz, ma quel cesso bosniaco é sempre al top.


----------



## Teddy (9 Maggio 2021)

Diaz non stava giocando male, perché toglierlo e perché con Krunic? Si era fatto male?


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2021)

Ha fatto uscire Diaz che stava giocando bene per far entrare Krunic? Pioli la vuole perdere dai. 20 minuti in difesa..

Abbiamo il complesso d'inferiorità nei confronti di questi, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Finirà col pareggino secondo me


----------



## smallball (9 Maggio 2021)

Baricentro nettamente arretrato


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

È finita, non riusciamo a fare due passaggi di fila.
La tattica bus è l'unica contemplata dai nostri ormai


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Rendiamoci conto che il nostro reparto più forte è la difesa e ne l'attacco ne il centrocampo


----------



## medjai (9 Maggio 2021)

Teddy;2331343 ha scritto:


> Diaz non stava giocando male, perché toglierlo e perché con Krunic?



Infortunio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Gran pressing di Krunic su Chiellini, pieno stile Leao.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Contropiede e lancio per ... Krunic


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Ci siamo abbassati troppo da quando è entrato Krunic, sempre lo stesso errore fa Pioli incredibile.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

attenzione ai soliti cross di cuadrado


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2021)

Mossa troppo difensiva Krunic, l'avrei capita solo sul 2-0 ma così no. Maledetto rigore sbagliato


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

meglio il mondiale di curling


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Non usciamo più. Assedio


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia sembra di giocare in dieci.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

NON si può giocare con solo Rebic là davanti.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Bravo Piolo abbassato il baricentro


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Sembra che siamo in 10 contro 11, siamo senza palle proprio una squadra di cacasotto leggerissimi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

Anche Ronaldo è un rottame comunque. 

Ovviamente ora la mette, ma in campo è completamente inutile e dannoso


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Bastava mettere Mandzukic. Così siamo senza punta, senza trequartista e senza esterno destro. Un genio


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Maggio 2021)

Krunic è la solita mossa per confermare le stupide convinzioni tattiche. Pioli pensa davvero di essere un grande allenatore.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

con le praterie mettere un leao no ?


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Si però non ci proviamo nemmeno, li facciamo rientrare tutti


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Due minuti di possesso palla consecutivo senza combinare NIENTE


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

No, stiamo sbagliando.
Dovremmo essere spietati in contropiede ed allungarli.
Così hanno modo di riprendersi dopo le sgroppate sbilanciati


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma perchè non mette ne Leao ne Mandzukic?? Almeno per il fatto EX


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ammonito Saelemaekers al primo fallo. Loro ci possono picchiare quanto vogliono


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Maggio 2021)

Saelemekers ammonito salta la partita col Torino


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Occhio a Dybala che ci ha sempre fatto gol


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Fantastisco Saelemaekers che si prende un ammonizione totalmente inutile ed ignorante risultando squalificato per la partita contro il Torino


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Pensavo che questo saelecesso fosse già ammonito


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Se entra Dybala è finita


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Entra dybala che segnerà sicuramente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2021)

chiesa simulatore vergognoso. che schifo di uomo


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Seeeeeeeeee


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

mamma che gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Anteeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Stupendo


----------



## kastoro (9 Maggio 2021)

Madonna ahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Ante miooooooooo ti amooooooooooooooo


----------



## smallball (9 Maggio 2021)

Rebiccccc


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

E dybala risale la scalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Anteeeeeee


----------



## Teddy (9 Maggio 2021)

Gran bel gol


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

*Goooooooooooolllllllllll

Rebicccccccccc*


----------



## braungioxe (9 Maggio 2021)

Si per diooooooo siiiiiii


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia che gol!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

L'assassino


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Che gooooooolll
Reeeebiiiiiicccc


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaante



Che goooooool


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2021)

Grandissimo rebic


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

Gollazzo di Rebic! Dai che è chiusa, Juve inesistente. Come dicevo, ci è capitata nel loro momento peggiore. Ciò non toglie che stiamo incredibilmente giocando bene.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

ANTE ti amooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2331303 ha scritto:


> telecronista ridicolo
> 
> "speriamo non sia niente d igrave in ottica europea"
> 
> ...



Compagnoni lo odio nel profondo.
Non capisce un cavolo e si sente chissáchi.


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Maggio 2021)

Grandissimo gol di Rebic, juve totalmente ferma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooil


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Ancora 15 minuti daiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Fuori casa comunque siamo completamente un'altra squadra.. avessimo giocate tutte fuori da San Siro


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Adesso calma è lunghissima


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Quando i gol pesano, Ante é uno che c'e spesso. Decisivo.


----------



## braungioxe (9 Maggio 2021)

Hanno 5 attaccanti ora, un contropiede e 3 a 0 diamo dai cazzooooo


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

Anteanteante


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Non l'avrei mai e poi mai detto che si poteva fare il raddoppio

Ma non rinnego nulla di quello che ho scritto serve gente forte davanti siamo senza punte e di pastafrolla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Resistere maledizione... il rigorino ci sarà, cerchiamo di non subire altri gol...


----------



## kekkopot (9 Maggio 2021)

Che gol Rebic... non ci credo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Dobbiamo ribaltare gli scontri diretti.
Andiamo per il terzo!


----------



## Milo (9 Maggio 2021)

Mi sto sentendo male


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credo.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

ecco il marito 2.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

con lo 0-3 andavamo avanti anche negli scontri diretti che poteva essere un macigno considerando che hanno ancora l'inter.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Cambi assurdi. Se vinciamo è un miracolo


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Tomoriiiii delirioooooooooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Viva la Fikaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2021)

Tomoriiiiiii


----------



## ARKANA (9 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2331415 ha scritto:


> con lo 0-3 andavamo avanti anche negli scontri diretti che poteva essere un macigno considerando che hanno ancora l'inter.



Eccoti accontentato


----------



## kastoro (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma sto vedendo veramente quello che sto vedendo?


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2021)

Seeee


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Errore enorme far uscire Bennacer


----------



## medjai (9 Maggio 2021)

Fikayooooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2331411 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo ribaltare gli scontri diretti.
> Andiamo per il terzo!



Eccolooooooooooooo!!

Leggendariiiiii!


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

*Gooooooooooooollllllll

Tomori!!!!*


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Godooooooooooollll


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Godo pesantemente


----------



## smallball (9 Maggio 2021)

Tomoriiiii


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

0-3

pareggiato record negativo allo stadium


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

impazziamoooooooo


----------



## Teddy (9 Maggio 2021)

Madonnaaaaaaaa


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2021)

E gli è andata bene oggi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Tomoriiiiiiiiiiii TI ADORO


----------



## SmokingBianco (9 Maggio 2021)

Sborooooo


----------



## mabadi (9 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2331415 ha scritto:


> con lo 0-3 andavamo avanti anche negli scontri diretti che poteva essere un macigno considerando che hanno ancora l'inter.



eccoti servito


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

e via con il riscatto alla galliani con zapata nel derby


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2021)

***** quel rigore. 4 pere sarebbe stato fantastico.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

madonna quanto godo, ma stiamo calmi.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2021)

In questo momento siamo avanti negli scontri diretti con questi cessi

Vediamo di non fare caxxate


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Ancora, questi maiali devono prenderne ancora

Bonucci e Pirlo meravigliosi


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2021)

Tomori che segna lo 0-3 allo Stadium surclassando Chiellini è qualcosa di superbo.


----------



## Walker (9 Maggio 2021)

Priapismo in vista


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2021)

andate a fare in culo mafiosi ******** figli dellammè.

Vai a fare in culo MAESTROH DI STO AZZO!!!

ANDATE A FARE IN CULOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Peccato per il rigore..


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

Ovino gelato, MUTO


----------



## kastoro (9 Maggio 2021)

Loro sono probabilmente i più scarsi che abbiamo affrontato nelle ultime 10 giornate, che pochezza


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Pazzesco, proprio lui il mio prediletto poi


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credooooo

Ora non dobbiamo assolutamente subire gol per mantenere il vantaggio nello scontro diretto


----------



## kekkopot (9 Maggio 2021)

Madonna ragazzi come sto godendo... da anni non godevo così


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

goduria estremaaa


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

Dobbiamo scaricare 60 milioni al chelsea solo per questo momento


----------



## CIppO (9 Maggio 2021)

Stanotte dormo con le lenzuola croccanti


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2021)

Fondamentale tenere i 3 gol di scarto perché ci danno il vantaggio coi gobbi in caso di pari punti

Dai dai dai


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Kessie in mezzo a 5 devono sdraiarsi per fermarlo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2021)

Grandissimi i nostri ragazzi!!!


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

Che festa! Ora siamo davanti a loro anche per scontri diretti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Non mi accontento..... ora li voglio radiati anche dall'Europa, radiati dalla Serie A.. non mi accontento...


----------



## braungioxe (9 Maggio 2021)

Si cazzoooooo, un altroooo, rendiamoglieli a sti ladri di ****#


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

ARKANA;2331424 ha scritto:


> Eccoti accontentato



tenere!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

non prendiamo goal dai, così +4 sui gobbi


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2021)

Monumentale Kessie...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2331461 ha scritto:


> Kessie in mezzo a 5 devono sdraiarsi per fermarlo



Caro david Goffin perché non sanno che il Presidente ha 3 gambe!!


----------



## Walker (9 Maggio 2021)

toby rosso nero;2331464 ha scritto:


> non mi accontento..... Ora li voglio radiati anche dall'europa, radiati dalla serie a.. Non mi accontento...


straquoto


----------



## kekkopot (9 Maggio 2021)

Questa sarebbe la nostra prima vittoria al cesso stadium? non potevamo scegliere momento migliore


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

bravo paulo, sempre così


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Gigio adesso cosa vuoi fare andare in una squadra a ciclo finito?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Sto Dollar ci prova sempre


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

Per me Allegri non ci schiferebbe se arriviamo sopra di loro ed andiamo in Champions. Peccato, che abbiamo una dirigenza che non ha ambizioni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

a fine partita andare da Donnarumma e offrire 5 milioni prendere o lasciare. 

Altrimenti libero di firmare per ste seghe


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2331469 ha scritto:


> Caro david Goffin perché non sanno che il Presidente ha 3 gambe!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2021)

Rinnovo per il Presidente a qualsiasi cifre. Un mostro. Assurdo il livello di Franck the Tank!


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

dalot che va via in doppio passo a sandro

ditemi che non sto sognando


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Non dobbiamo prendere il gol dell'1-3 e la serata è perfetta.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Niente sorrisi Kessie, Fai il mastino fino alla fine


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

All'ultimo biscotto con l'Atalanta vedrete se vinciamo le prossime


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Maggio 2021)

Per informazione.
Non sto guardando la partita ma la sto seguendo coi vostri commenti.
Bene così, manteniamo il 3-0 please.

Ma Torino e Cagliari sono insidiose, senza Ibra soprattutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Che fai ante diamine


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

peccato, andava fuori pure questa


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2331482 ha scritto:


> All'ultimo biscotto con l'Atalanta vedrete se vinciamo le prossime


Ne dubito. Ci odiano quei maledetti. Cercheranno di asfaltarci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

kekkopot;2331471 ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe la nostra prima vittoria al cesso stadium? non potevamo scegliere momento migliore



sarebbe il 1opunto in 10 anni


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Rebic cavoletti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

A volte mi chiedo cosa passi per la testa a Rebic. Scelta di gioco inspiegabile


----------



## kastoro (9 Maggio 2021)

Ora piolo si sentirà leggittimato a fare le sue porcate


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

indegno, si accascia per avere il rigore


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

perchè ti fermiiiii ???

da solo verso la porta, pazzesco


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2021)

Quanto è stupido Theo giocatore forte quanto ignorante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma perche si ferma Theo? Poteva prendere quella palla, Alex Sandro lo aveva gia oltrepassato


----------



## King of the North (9 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2331416 ha scritto:


> Cambi assurdi. Se vinciamo è un miracolo



Oggi tutti i cambi hanno dato ragione a Pioli, altroche


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

così abbiamo favorevole anche la classifica avulsa con ladri e napoletani.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Pirlo vestito di tutto punto a dettare schemi comunque è meraviglioso.

Maestroooooooo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2021)

Immensi immensi!! Solo il Milan puo procurarti queste emozioni!!


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2331498 ha scritto:


> Pirlo vestito di tutto punto a dettare schemi comunque è meraviglioso.
> 
> Maestroooooooo



grazie pirlo. 

ci voleva lui per farci vincere a torino.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Spero solo che i cugini di campagna non vogliano farsi mancare la soddisfazione di togliere l'Europa a questi ladri


----------



## Baba (9 Maggio 2021)

Non ho più voce.. GRANDI RAGAZZI!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Comunque incredibile il Maestro: zero punti al Conad in un decennio, poi arriva lui e prende tre pere


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Chielliniiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

ahahahahahhahahahah

CHIELLINI


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2331501 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che i cugini di campagna non vogliano farsi mancare la soddisfazione di togliere l'Europa a questi ladri



Conte li bastona, vedrete.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Andiamooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2021)

godoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

Espugnato il Cesso Stadium! Espugnato il Cesso Stadium! Espugnato il Cesso Stadium!


----------



## Milanoide (9 Maggio 2021)

Peppereppeppepereppepppeee


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2021)

Godooooooo.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2021)

Vi amo tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2021)

Vinciamo contro Cagliari e Torino ed è fatta


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2021)

siiiiii 4 punti, 4 punti, 4 punti non ci credo. Grande DIAVOLO


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Questa era a tutti gli effetti una finale e l'abbiamo stravinta. Fantastici tutti.


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2021)

Sono veramente euforico


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2021)

Facieleee ribaltato anche lo sco tro diretto. Adesso a pari punti sia con juvr che con napoli che con tutte e due in champion andiamo noi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Maggio 2021)

Che partita. Era da anni che non sentivo così tanto un match. L'ho vissuto col cuore a palla.

GRAZIE RAGAZZI.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2021)

Partitonaa. 
Ante con quella faccia da avanzo di galera mi fa morire.


----------



## Manue (9 Maggio 2021)

Che gran partita, nulla da dire...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2021)

Vittoria pesantissima.
Eroici!


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

E' qui la festa?! E andiamoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

"L'allenatore non conta"


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2021)

Godooooo


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2021)

Il maestro cosa suona?
Prrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## smallball (9 Maggio 2021)

Serata incredibile


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2021)

A pallonate a pallonate grandi!! Cristina a casa!! Poi Pirlo uomo di melma a casa anche tu!! Grandissimo Milan!!!!


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

non sapete quanto ho sofferto dopo il rigore di Kessie, anzi lo sapete.
Finalmente una grande gara


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma come sto godendooooooooooo mamma miaaaaaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2021)

Grande maestro, sempre così!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2021)

Questa sera abbiamo dominato.


----------



## Devil man (9 Maggio 2021)

abbiamo meritato tutto! juventus 0 tiri in porta


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2331532 ha scritto:


> "L'allenatore non conta"



brahim diaz ....pioli fa overcoaching...


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

King of the North;2331496 ha scritto:


> Oggi tutti i cambi hanno dato ragione a Pioli, altroche



Sì, ma per me restano assurdi. Ci hanno fatto perdere diversi punti queste scelte qua.
Oggi per fortuna è andata bene


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Vincessimo le prossime 2 basterebbe che l&#8217;Atalanta non facesse 3 punti nelle prossime 2 (ne puó fare 0,1,2,4,6..... non 3) e saremmo matematicamente in CL.

Adesso sotto una alla volta!


----------



## Walker (9 Maggio 2021)

Eiaculazione profusa. Priapismo in vista


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2021)

completamente distrutti!!


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

qui sarebbe da festeggiare in piazza più che lo scudetto annunciato da mesi dei cugini

dannato coprifuoco


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

quanto godo.


----------



## Milo (9 Maggio 2021)

Grazie ragazzi, non è ancora finita ma grazie grazie grazie 

Bravi tutti, hanno messo tutti l’anima e partita preparata benissimo.

Spero che tanti criticoni del mister si ricredino, che al completo e senza certi cessi siamo totalmente un altra squadra ma sulla carta una rosa da quinto posto, quindi chapeau mister!


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Maggio 2021)

Scusate.
È qui che si gode?


----------



## Mika (9 Maggio 2021)

Quanto godo! Ora dipende SOLO da noi. 6 punti con Torino e Cagliari e siamo in CL! Non ci credo!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2021)

Pioli oggi sontuoso.

Ha deciso lui piú di tutti l&#8217;esito della partita.

Impostata benissimo.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

,


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2021)

In 94 minuti la Juve ha fatto solo un tiro nello specchio. Complimenti alla nostra difesa! Tomori e Kjaer oggi bestiali, bravissimo anche Calabria, Theo oggi piu concentrato e bravo anche in attacco.

Li unici rischi c'erano con le uscite a vuoto di Dollarman nel primo tempo e dopo l'inserimento di Dybala. Ringraziamo Pioli per la scelta di panchinare lui che ci castiga con la stessa frequenza di ilicic.


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Maggio 2021)

"Credo di essere l'uomo giusto al momento giusto" (Cit. Il Maestroh alla presentazione come allenatore dei ladri).
Sucaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Prealpi (9 Maggio 2021)

Vittoria meritata, lo sapevo, si vedeva già domenica scorsa che la Juventus era in difficoltà


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2021)

Unico commento tecnico a cui mi limiterò oggi: godo come un riccio! Grandi, ragazzi!


----------



## Baba (9 Maggio 2021)

Peccato non ho visto le ultime due esultanze..correvo per tutte le stanze di casa.. i miei gatti per un po&#8217; non usciranno da sotto il letto, li ho traumatizzati.


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credo............mamma mia....ragazzi ora facciamo 6 punti vi prego

Donnarumma 6
Theo 6,5
Tomori 7,5
Kjaer 7
Calabria 7
Kessiè 5
Bennacer 6,5
Saelemaekers 6,5
Calhanoglu 6,5
Diaz 7,5
Ibrahimovic 5,5

Rebic 7
Krunic 6,5 e lo voglio sottolineare
Meitè sv
Dalot sv

Pioli 8 stavolta perfetto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2331568 ha scritto:


> Musica maestrooooo
> 
> Capello "Imbarazzante questa juve"



Grande Maestro


Quanto godo AHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## _ET_ (9 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2331561 ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, non è ancora finita ma grazie grazie grazie
> 
> Bravi tutti, hanno messo tutti l&#8217;anima e partita preparata benissimo.
> 
> Spero che tanti criticoni del mister si ricredino, che al completo e senza certi cessi siamo totalmente un altra squadra ma sulla carta una rosa da quinto posto, quindi chapeau mister!


Infatti...quanto rodo ...al completo siamo proprio forti.bennacer e kessie sono il meglio!timori kjaer per distacco la miglior coppia centrali.speriamo di andar in questa benedetta champions.il biscotto con l'atalanta e tutti contenti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2021)

Comunque finalmente siamo stati noi a fare 3 gol in uno scontro diretto e non a subirli.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Maggio 2021)

Non l'ho voluta vedere per scaramanzia e ho fatto bene! Ho letto ora le pagine del forum e pagina dopo pagina mi sono accorto di cosa fosse successo. Li abbiamo distrutti! Domani la vedrò con calma. Vado a letto contento. Un'asfaltata così me la sarei solo sognata! Bravi i ragazzi!


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo vinto la partita guardacaso quando c'è stato un arbitraggio EQUILIBRATO


----------



## Giofa (9 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2330776 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere teso chi non ha certezze,noi invece sappiamo bene a cosa andiamo incontro stasera,quindi dovrebbe subentrare rassegnazione come nel mio caso.





Mika;2330774 ha scritto:


> Correggi: oggi sarà spazzato via. Con le buone (sul campo) o con le cattive (furti).





emamilan99;2330712 ha scritto:


> Se veramente schieriamo un 44411 con chala esterno e diaz seconda punta non abbiamo nessuna chance. Pioli ha fatto una scelta inspiegabile: chala è costretto a difendere su chiesa/cuadrado arrivando stanco in fase offensiva, diaz non aiuta ibra che quindi sarà sempre solo. Inspiegabile non schierare rebic, la sua cattiveria e corsa è fondamentale





willcoyote85;2330342 ha scritto:


> probabilmente pioli sta cercando di far vincere la juve. vuole anche il record di campione d'inverno-5o posto.
> è il cr7 degli allenatori che vuole qualsiasi record.
> 
> bo, alla luce di tutti i fatti se domani perdiamo un po' godo. se ce la rubano o con gatta di donnarumma ancora di più. io non ricordo livelli così bassi raggiunti al milan e dal calcio in generale.



Vi voglio beneeeeee (si scherza)


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2021)

Domani mi divertirò con i miei alunni juventini


----------



## R41D3N (9 Maggio 2021)

Beh che dire...non ci credevo per una serie di motivi abbastanza intuibili. Grazie ragazzi...non è ancora finita...non molliamo


----------



## Milo (9 Maggio 2021)

_ET_;2331596 ha scritto:


> Infatti...quanto rodo ...al completo siamo proprio forti.bennacer e kessie sono il meglio!timori kjaer per distacco la miglior coppia centrali.speriamo di andar in questa benedetta champions.il biscotto con l'atalanta e tutti contenti



Andiamo in champions e compriamo punta ed esterno. This


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2331562 ha scritto:


> Scusate.
> È qui che si gode?



Oui Monsieur!


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

Voglio l'ovino che licenzia pirlo in diretta dopo l'umiliazione di Capello


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2331609 ha scritto:


> Domani mi divertirò con i miei alunni juventini



Maestro anche tu? Non farli piangere


----------



## babsodiolinter (9 Maggio 2021)

Forza milan sempre!!!


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2021)

Per me l'abbiamo vinta più per la difesa Kjaer-Tomori che per quello che abbiamo creato. 
Monumentali oggi. Perfetti. Giganti.
Anche Calabria benissimo


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Maggio 2021)

La faccia di Chiesa mi ha fatto riconciliare con la vita...grazie ragazzi!!!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2331624 ha scritto:


> Maestro anche tu? Non farli piangere



Entrerò con la maglia di Ibra


----------



## Ambrole (9 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2331607 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto la partita guardacaso quando c'è stato un arbitraggio EQUILIBRATO



È diverso, è che alcuni considerano l'arbitraggio equilibrato solo quando si vince.
Sempre detto, sono tutte sciocchezze.
Grande vittoria, grande pioli, grande Diaz, grande Donnarumma.
Spero adesso almeno per una settimana di non leggere sempre solo insulti per i nostri, complottismi e baggianate simili


----------



## milanhearts (9 Maggio 2021)

Grandissimi ragazzi! Grazie


----------



## Ambrole (9 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2331608 ha scritto:


> Vi voglio beneeeeee (si scherza)



Ahahahahahahhahahahaja


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Maggio 2021)

Pioli perfetto stasera, e la mossa Diaz si è rivelata decisiva, molti nel prepartita criticavano Pioli per il fatto di far giocare Diaz ma ha avuto ragione Pioli.


----------



## Mika (9 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2331608 ha scritto:


> Vi voglio beneeeeee (si scherza)



Non ci credo ancora! Valeri non ha fatto porcate e i nostri hanno tirato fuori la verve di inizio stagione!


----------



## RojoNero (9 Maggio 2021)

sukaaaaaa Bonucci sei un buffone! finalmente si vince in questo stadio di ****@ e ora dipende da noi


----------



## _ET_ (9 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2331615 ha scritto:


> Andiamo in champions e compriamo punta ed esterno. This



Habram e douglas costa andiamo a comandare.rebic da tenere come jolly


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2331638 ha scritto:


> È diverso, è che alcuni considerano l'arbitraggio equilibrato solo quando si vince.
> Sempre detto, sono tutte sciocchezze.
> Grande vittoria, grande pioli, grande Diaz, grande Donnarumma.
> Spero adesso almeno per una settimana di non leggere sempre solo insulti per i nostri, complottismi e baggianate simili



lasciamo perdere, come se non c avessero mai rubato partite e campionati. 

PS donnarumma ha fatto schifo.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

comunque prestazione eccezionale dei centrali difensivi.
mi sembrava di rivedere i tempi d'oro di Nesta-Kaladze


----------



## Djici (9 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2331623 ha scritto:


> Voglio l'ovino che licenzia pirlo in diretta dopo l'umiliazione di Capello



Cosa ha detto?


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2331666 ha scritto:


> Cosa ha detto?



niente ancora, stavo prevedendo il cazziatone di Capello quando si presenterà


----------



## bambagias (9 Maggio 2021)

meteoras1982;2331645 ha scritto:


> Pioli perfetto stasera, e la mossa Diaz si è rivelata decisiva, molti nel prepartita criticavano Pioli per il fatto di far giocare Diaz ma ha avuto ragione Pioli.



Quoto tutto. Per fortuna lui allena e noi scriviamo nel forum. E non viceversa.
Grandi ragazzi, prestazione matura.
Ho vissuto la partita con la tensione di una semifinale di Champions.
Forza Milan sempre!


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2331638 ha scritto:


> È diverso, è che alcuni considerano l'arbitraggio equilibrato solo quando si vince.
> Sempre detto, sono tutte sciocchezze.
> Grande vittoria, grande pioli, grande Diaz, grande Donnarumma.
> Spero adesso almeno per una settimana di non leggere sempre solo insulti per i nostri, complottismi e baggianate simili



Alcuni dicono anche che l'acqua non è bagnata, poche volte la partita contro la Juventus ha avuto arbitraggio giusto, per non parlare a nostro favore. Forse dobbiamo andare negli anni '90


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma qualcuno ha visto paratici e Nedved?


----------



## bmb (9 Maggio 2021)

Quando li vedo giocare con questa voglia mi commuovo.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2021)

Comunque riguardando l'azione del rigore... assurdo l'arbitro lo aveva praticamente di fronte senza alcun ostacolo davanti e non l'ha dato.
Se non ci fosse stato il VAR questi ci rapinavano il rigore.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2021)

Che goduria!!! Gobbi asfaltati e umiliati. 
Partita preparata perfettamente , e finalmente una prova di personalità di tutti i nostri.
P.S. negli ultimi anni ne abbiamo avuti di allenatori scarsi, ma come Pirlo....


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Maggio 2021)

Gran partita e bellissima vittoria, ora concentrati sull’obiettivo che abbiamo ancora strada da fare.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2331697 ha scritto:


> Alcuni dicono anche che l'acqua non è bagnata, poche volte la partita contro la Juventus ha avuto arbitraggio giusto, per non parlare a nostro favore. Forse dobbiamo andare negli anni '90



A nostro favore quella del gol di locatelli. Con un gol di benatia annullato a loro ma è stata una delle rarissime volte.


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2021)

Sono piacevolmente sconvolto 
Non me lo sarei aspettato. Chiedo scusa a Pioli e i ragazzi, anche se probabilmente dovremmo ringraziare l'allenatore della Juventus. Alla faccia dell'allenatore che non conta niente, lo scorso anno con Chiesa e Morata in meno hanno vinto lo scudetto in scioltezza


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Maggio 2021)

Zenos;2331701 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha visto paratici e Nedved?



Nedved? Chissà "se c'era", io nn l'ho visto


----------



## mandraghe (9 Maggio 2021)

Peccato che tutti i gol siano regolari e che non abbiamo rubato nulla.

Sarebbe stato meglio se gli avessimo restituito qualche furto


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

Zenos;2331701 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha visto paratici e Nedved?



Mi sa che stavolta Paolo li ha chiusi nello sgabuzzino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Maggio 2021)

Scusate,ma sono il solo ad essersela fatta nei pantaloni dopo il rigore sbagliato da kessie ?
temevo già il peggio , fortuna che poi è arrivata la sassata di rebic


----------



## Roger84 (9 Maggio 2021)

Una delle prestazioni e soddisfazioni più belle degli ultimi anni! Grazie ragazzi, andiamoci a prendere questa benedetta Champions! Godoooooooooooo


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Maggio 2021)

La ciliegina è stato Tomori con il 3-0.
Un goal che sembra banale ma è fondamentale, speriamo decisivo.

Ma premettendo che la juve faccia 9 punti (non scontato), è il goal che può rendere inutile la gara (impossibile) di bergamo qualora si riesca a vincere le prossime due, l'avessimo detto stamattina non ci avrebbe creduto nessuno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2021)

non ci credo ancora, 4 punti. possiamo anche perderne una, ma se l inter ci fa un favore magari anche due. dai dai dai


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2331739 ha scritto:


> Scusate,ma sono il solo ad essersela fatta nei pantaloni dopo il rigore sbagliato da kessie ?
> temevo già il peggio , fortuna che poi è arrivata la sassata di rebic



un pò tutti credo. 

soprattutto temevo un crollo mentale, invece per fortuna è andato tutto bene. 

vedere le facce stravolte di chiellini e bonucci non ha prezzo.


----------



## wildfrank (9 Maggio 2021)

Oh, comunque, maestro Pirlo uno di noi!


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2021)

Col Toro mercoledì voglio la stessa concentrazione, se vinciamo è fatta. Forza Milan!


----------



## wildfrank (9 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2331764 ha scritto:


> Col Toro mercoledì voglio la stessa concentrazione, se vinciamo è fatta. Forza Milan!



Ecco, vediamo di non dilapidare il "tesoretto" di stasera.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Maggio 2021)

e' tanto che non godevo cosi'.....ma tanto!!! Grazie Andrea Pirlo......


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2331764 ha scritto:


> Col Toro mercoledì voglio la stessa concentrazione, se vinciamo è fatta. Forza Milan!



dobbiamo vincerne 2.......


----------



## braungioxe (9 Maggio 2021)

Un biscottino all'ultima non sarebbe male


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Maggio 2021)

Non so voi ma non riesco a calmare la goduria che mi scorre dentro. Questo è il nirvana calcistico.

Più sliding doors di così non si può: da quasi perdere la qualificazione e accordarsi nientemeno che con l'ovino...a fogna torinese schiantata nel loro stadio.

E' tutto troppo bello! Vittoria e pure con uno pesantissimo 0-3! 

E che dire di Pirlo?

Aspettiamo le ultime giornate e questa partita entrerà, ovviamente, nella storia.


----------



## Walker (10 Maggio 2021)

Ho visto e rivisto gli highlights su Milan TV.
Le facce sconvolte a fine filmato dei gobbi Chiesa, Melmucci e Buffone non hanno prezzo...
Senza contare i tre splendidi goals.
La pennellata di Brahim, il piatto chirurgico di Ante (sicuramente uno dei più bei gol della stagione) e la capocciata stratosferica di Tomori in faccia a quel macellaio di Chiellini sono da cineteca.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2021)

Ho dormito 3 ore stanotte per l&#8217;eccitazione. Che godimento!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2331944 ha scritto:


> Ho dormito 3 ore stanotte per l&#8217;eccitazione. Che godimento!!!



E niente.... si gode....


----------



## Pit96 (10 Maggio 2021)

È tutto vero? Abbiamo vinto 3-0 nel loro stadio? Ribaltato lo scontro diretto?
Non avrei scommesso un centesimo, il gol di Tomori una liberazione dopo tutte le botte che abbiamo preso negli ultimi mesi. Se riuscissimo ad andare in CL sarebbe uno dei momenti simbolo (insieme al gol di Theo contro la Lazio) della nostra cavalcata.
Ma non è ancora fatta. Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Maggio 2021)

non facciamo i soliti, mercoledì bisogna assolutamente vincere con il Toro, poi possiamo stare un pò più tranquilli visto che avremo il Cagliari e i gobbi contro l'Inter.


----------



## Aron (10 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2331947 ha scritto:


> E niente.... si gode....



Ci voleva una serata così


----------



## malos (10 Maggio 2021)

Io ero talmente scoraggiato che non l'ho vista. Ero depresso ma almeno ieri ho goduto alla grandissima, vista stamattina la juve poca roba.


----------



## giannigrenoli (10 Maggio 2021)

Asfaltati


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Maggio 2021)

L'ho vista stamattina.

Rischi veri solo sul colpo di testa a lato di Chiellini nel primo tempo, per il resto i ladri hanno fatto possesso palla sterile, tirando sempre fuori specchio. Non guardando mai le loro partite, mi ha stupito che razza di baraccone siano.
Ringraziamo Pirlo che ci ha anche aiutato, mettendo Chiesa a sinistra anziché a destra come all'andata.
Male Million Dollar Boy nelle uscite, un autentico obbrobrio ma si è riscattato nel secondo tempo su Morata, se non ricordo male.
Difesa perfetta, con la chicca del gol di Tomori.
Molto bene anche il centrocampo, con il neo del rigore sbagliato per troppa sufficienza.
Bene i trequartisti, in particolare Diaz.
Ibra male ma isolato e spero che recuperi almeno per il Cagliari o per Bergamo.

E comunque zero a tre e ladri ricacciati ad annaspare in alto mare.

Infine ci tengo a salutare calorosamente la stampa sportiva italiana.


----------



## unbreakable (10 Maggio 2021)

è passata una vita dall'ultimo 0-3 alla juventus..penso siano dieci anni..mai avrei pensato sinceramente pur riconoscendone il potere in italia di dover aspettare 10 anni..
grazie ragazzi ,ERA ORA..speriamo che sia la svolta di una nuova era anche per noi dove si torna in champions league e si torna a competere per i più alti traguardi e non solo una qualificazione champions..

detto questo ieri bravissimi tutti..il tabellino parla da solo..1 tiro in porta gobbi..0-3..
vinti tutti i duelli indviduali..

ovviamente hanno chiamato pure elkann per fargli vedere questa bellissima prestazione


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2331944 ha scritto:


> Ho dormito 3 ore stanotte per l’eccitazione. Che godimento!!!



anche io e oggi sono un cadavere.


----------



## mark (10 Maggio 2021)

David Gilmour;2332173 ha scritto:


> L'ho vista stamattina.
> 
> Rischi veri solo sul colpo di testa a lato di Chiellini nel primo tempo, per il resto i ladri hanno fatto possesso palla sterile, tirando sempre fuori specchio. Non guardando mai le loro partite, mi ha stupito che razza di baraccone siano.
> Ringraziamo Pirlo che ci ha anche aiutato, mettendo Chiesa a sinistra anziché a destra come all'andata.
> ...



Con l'Udinese avevano fatto anche peggio, solo che poi hanno avuto la botta di culo sul rigore al novantesimo e la papera di Scuffet li ha fatti vincere, altrimenti la perdevano stra meritatamente.


----------

